# 11/20 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread - Darby Allin has the BALLS to step in the ring with Jon Moxley



## Shepard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196861950799400960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195499221526315009

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195446806504718337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196503657442947072
Hopefully there's minimal PnP fuckery in the Nick/Fenix match as that could be rad, Mox/Allin should be fun (though I can see Kenny showing up) and I can't wait for Jericho's meltdown after losing to Sky. Plus more MJF mic time would be nice :cozy


----------



## Taroostyles

Seems to be clear here that MJF and Wardlow are not officially apart of IC but will likely be affiliated. 

Fenix/Nick, Mox/Darby, and PP/LAX will all be bangers.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Should be a great show, unfortunate that this will probably be the lowest rated episode thus far with NXT essentially being RAW/Smackdown.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

May peace and happiness fall upon this thread and the trolls be kept at bay.

Please only dark matches for Marko, Jungle Boy, Dark Order, Best Friends, Orange Cassidy, Riho, Nyla and 90% of the roster so that we can achieve concurrent nirvana on here.

May we have 30min of MJF promos and 30min of Jericho, followed by only the most technical sound of quick matches.... not too short, not too long

And please, PLEASE..... no mood lighting

Edit: and I oop.... Darby Allin in the main event. Fukkit! c’mon then trolls, do your worst!


----------



## rbl85

Jericho will make a "huge announcement".


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

How perfect is the MJF and Wardlow pairing? Seriously how long have they planned for this?



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Should be a great show, unfortunate that this will probably be the lowest rated episode thus far with NXT essentially being RAW/Smackdown.


this is assuming that people are actually interested in the story

WWE fans seem to be creatures of habit. Same day same channel. Otherwise you get crappy ratings like SD on FS1. Will SD/RAW viewers take 2 hours out of their normal Wednesday routine to watch something they can catch up on YT? I honestly doubt it.


----------



## Sir Linko

I am on the train of ratings being terrible this week. If they're not, let me eat crow thx, but if so I really don't care. I'm watching AEW through and through. This is going to be a fucking great show with a ton of story progression.

I hope Fenix vs Nick has a finish. I bet PNP interrupt but Justin Roberts clearly states the match is over just to keep diggin' at WWE.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Should be a very good show, at least in-ring wise. I suspect Scorpio Sky will get his title shot down the line with Jericho's announcement. Moxley/Allin should be a wild match and look for PAC to get involved in some way. PnP and PP will be really good for obvious reasons (RIP to Matt). Fenix and Nick Jackson should be also good too and hopefully, this begins a Fenix singles run. The tag division is stacked. The Lucha Bros can separate for a while if they want.

The only thing I'm disappointed with is the lack of information and hype for the Dynamite Dozen Battle Royale. We will probably get information today or early tomorrow but they had a week to develop what the match will entail.


----------



## RiverFenix

-Spears vs Hangman F2 in the Battle Royale
-Mox beats Allin clean in 17 minutes
-Fenix beats Nick clean. P&P attack Nick post match, Matt attemps save but is injured, Fenix makes save for Bucks. Guevara comes down to give IC the numbers and beating up Fenix - Penta comes out and cleans house. Effectively puts LB into Bucks vs P&P feud. 
-P&P beat PP clean.


----------



## Mox Girl

I can’t believe I can’t watch this live, I have somewhere to be right in the middle of it so I’ll have to avoid spoilers and watch later. Every week that Mox has a cool match I can’t watch live lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196519804250677248


----------



## RiverFenix

AEWMoxley said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196519804250677248


I don't get it. 

I'm old.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> I'm old.


Me too and i'm not old.


----------



## AEWMoxley

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> I'm old.


https://www.oprahmag.com/entertainment/a29739536/cat-meme-taylor-armstrong-explained/


----------



## TD Stinger

That cat meme just needs to die, lol.

Anyways, should be a fun show.

I'm very curious to see how Nick does in a singles match because I've never seen him in a singles match. Fenix is probably the best opponent he could ask for.

I expect Mox and Darby to get close to edge as far as the extremeness of their match but not go too overboard. And eventually Mox wins. Whether this feud continues or not remains to be seen. Personally, I could see PAC coming after Mox since that seems like the next logical step. And I still Allin to go after Hager since he did cost him the title.

I hope Private Party and Santana/Ortiz have a great match in memory of their friend Matt Travis.

Don't know what to expect from their Battle Royal. Hopefully it goes better than the Casino Battle Royale.


----------



## Chrome

Taroostyles said:


> *Seems to be clear here that MJF and Wardlow are not officially apart of IC but will likely be affiliated.*
> 
> Fenix/Nick, Mox/Darby, and PP/LAX will all be bangers.


Yeah, I think it'll be like Bret Hart and the nWo where he was allies with them but never officially in the group.

But yeah, should be a good show. Hopefully they follow the formula from last week mixing in matches, promos, and maybe a backstage brawl or something.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jericho's big announcement I think will be to put his title on the line against Scorpio Sky from his cruise in January. Sure it seems forever away, but December flies by with all the Christmas stuff. It would be nine shows, but Christmas Day and New Years Day are Wednesdays. Also it's a backburner issue anyways - Jericho just wants to avenge his pin and is willing to put the title on the line to do it. It doesn't need 7-8 weeks of constant build. Hell it could even go unmentioned some weeks.


----------



## looper007

Match announced for AEW Dark tomorrow, Kenny Omega vs Jack Evans for the Mega Campeonato title from AAA. Give this 30 minutes and this could a MOTY contender. Damn the fans who are going to tomorrow are going to be spoiled with great wrestling.


----------



## Gh0stFace

This is going to be great! Jon Moxley, Nick Jackson, Chris Jericho, MJF, Darby Allen >>>>


----------



## Gh0stFace

looper007 said:


> Match announced for AEW Dark tomorrow, Kenny Omega vs Jack Evans for the Mega Campeonato title from AAA. Give this 30 minutes and this could a MOTY contender. Damn the fans who are going to tomorrow are going to be spoiled with great wrestling.


AEW Dark > Raw & Smackdown


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

As always I am very excited for this show. Hearing about Omega/Evans on Dark has only made me more pumped for Dark. I hope Private Party has a good showing. They've seemed a tad sloppy since their Bucks performance.


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> I'm old.


This is actually an old people meme. It's very popular on my Facebook timeline


----------



## GTM24

AEW Dark is the perfect show for Kenny to showcase why he's the best in ring performer this company has. Also Evans is no slouch so give them 30 minutes and expect some good pro wrestling.


----------



## Aedubya

Im gonna guess that Jerichos announcement is that Cody is banned from his cruise ship!


----------



## Garty

Aedubya said:


> Im gonna guess that Jerichos announcement is that Cody is banned from his cruise ship!


Although that would be a great storyline add-on, I'm pretty sure it's the official announcement for the episode of AEW Dynamite on January 22nd, taking place on Jericho's Cruise. And yes, we already knew about the cruise and it being taped for TNT, but it hasn't been officially announced on TV.


----------



## Aedubya

What time is this usually on GMT ?


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah Omega and Evan's has the potential to be the best Dark match yet. 

It's cool that they can use Dark as this kind of platform where a 25 minute match on Dynamite between them wouldn't work but on Dark it's perfect.


----------



## rbl85

Garty said:


> Although that would be a great storyline add-on, I'm pretty sure it's the official announcement for the episode of AEW Dynamite on January 22nd, taking place on Jericho's Cruise. And yes, we already knew about the cruise and it being taped for TNT, but it hasn't been officially announced on TV.


He might announce that he will have is own bubbly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My most anticipated wrestling show of the week is almost here. :mark


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah Omega and Evan's has the potential to be the best Dark match yet.
> 
> It's cool that they can use Dark as this kind of platform where a 25 minute match on Dynamite between them wouldn't work but on Dark it's perfect.


One of those shows they don't really have a time limit on, some can go the hour and some can go 70 or 80 minutes. I'm hoping that Evans/Omega match get's over 20 mins at least, and let them go at it.

These are the type of matches you should have on it, every once and a while.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Hybrid 2 should have called themselves *T*he *H*ybrid *C*ombo.


----------



## rbl85

looper007 said:


> *One of those shows they don't really have a time limit on*, some can go the hour and some can go 70 or 80 minutes. I'm hoping that Evans/Omega match get's over 20 mins at least, and let them go at it.
> 
> These are the type of matches you should have on it, every once and a while.


They do, 1 hour.


----------



## IamMark

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197162700591251457


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Shanna is in Indianapolis so we will likely see her tonight on Dynamite or for a Dark taping.


----------



## looper007

rbl85 said:


> They do, 1 hour.


Nope 

Episode 1 60 minutes
Episode 2 72 minutes
Episode 3 61 minutes
Episode 4 60 minutes
Episode 5 62 minutes
Episode 6 50 minutes
Episode 7 61 minutes

Not much but they can go over and under depending on what's on, interesting the Omega/Janela match got a ton of time, so don't rule it out that you see another long match tonight.


----------



## rbl85

Brandi and Kong are probably going to attack Britt and Shida.


----------



## bradatar

Actually like everything on that preview..this is a different feeling.


----------



## looper007

MikeRo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197162700591251457


That Shida/Britt match will be important to see who they go with going forward as their big babyface. I fully expect Awesome Kong/Brandi duo to win the title from Riho sometime before the end of the year or early 2020. If Shida get's a good match out of Britt, she be doing well but always great to see Shida on TV. Expect either Britt or Shida to get a non title feud with a heel tonight out of this. I'd personally keep Kong and Shida away from each other for a while, that's the money feud for that division. 

I'm going with Britt, think Khan is fully behind her been the company top female star. The likes of Shida be used to make Britt look good as they can lol.

Shanna/Swole will be interesting to see who wins that.


----------



## rbl85

The best way to kill your women division is to make Britt the top female star.

She's not over, she's bad in the ring.

I'm sorry but Britt would be a jobber in NXT.


----------



## looper007

rbl85 said:


> The best way to kill your women division is to make Britt the top female star.
> 
> She's not over, she's bad in the ring.
> 
> I'm sorry but Britt would be a jobber in NXT.


They seem hellbent on making her the top star, it's the only thing with AEW that I just don't see what they see in her. Her head's not 100% into wrestling, she's still green and has yet to have a great match in AEW. Also any match she's had the talent have to slow everything down to work a Britt match. I don't know about Jobber but she shouldn't be in the position she is in now, and I blame the bookers for that then Britt.

The result of that match will be interesting. I personally wouldn't do it yet, Shida shouldn't be losing imo. She should be booked like early Asuka in WWE was in NXT. As a badass to be set up to defeat the monster heel Awesome Kong down the road.

I wonder how good a match Shida can get out of Britt, it either be good at the very least or sloppy and slow at the very worse.


----------



## Intimidator3

Good to see Shida on the main show. That girl can work. I’m sure Britt will go over but Shida has potential to be a top star in the division.


----------



## bradatar

rbl85 said:


> The best way to kill your women division is to make Britt the top female star.
> 
> She's not over, she's bad in the ring.
> 
> I'm sorry but Britt would be a jobber in NXT.


I barely like a single woman in WWE and I love Britt. Different strokes for different folks brotha.


----------



## rbl85

The only reason she's being push is because she was the first woman to sign with AEW.


----------



## Intimidator3

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The Hybrid 2 should have called themselves *T*he *H*ybrid *C*ombo.


I see what you did there. I’m all for it! Would make for a good chant lol.


----------



## rbl85

bradatar said:


> I barely like a single woman in WWE and I love Britt. Different strokes for different folks brotha.


She always the one who looks the less good in every match she has done.

Now if she was good with a mic or really over i could understand why they push her but this is not the case.

Riho is way more over
Shida is more over
Kong is more over
Hell even Shanna had more reaction than her.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I wonder if it has more to do with her boyfriend than anything. If they continue to book her well then Cole might jump ship. Honestly she should be a heel.


----------



## rbl85

In the ring 10 womens in AEW are better than Baker.


----------



## looper007

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I wonder if it has more to do with her boyfriend than anything. If they continue to book her well then Cole might jump ship. Honestly she should be a heel.


Cole won't jump ship no matter how they book Britt.

Could be that cause of how close her boyfriend is to the guys and probably Khan, she's gotten close to them too and their families. That they probably have more a personal feel in their way they are booking her cause of it. They probably promised her that she would be the star of their division and going back on their word now it probably look bad on them. That's where been everyone's best friend and AEW been a family thing doesn't always work. You have to be bit of a dick with some talent.

I think she also feels very uncomfortable as a babyface.


----------



## looper007

rbl85 said:


> In the ring 10 womens in AEW are better than Baker.


Riho, Shida, Shanna, Jamie, Bea, Swole, Yuka, Statlander, Kong (and she's past her prime), even Nyla is better imo right now then Britt. Her and Sadie are on the same level but Sadie shows more potential.

I think Brandi and Leva are the only ones worse then her.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Britt sucks. She's improved a bit but she's nowhere near ready being the top face of the women's division. Have Baker feud with Kong/Brandi and get all three away from the title. Shida should and better go over here. Begin the Shida/Riho title feud here. You already did Riho/Sakura at Full Gear. Sakura trained them both so the story is there.

Swole and Shanna should be good. Could go either way.


----------



## RiverFenix

Swole gets her first win this week. One thing not to overlook is using DARK to get the talent used to working television - facing/focusing on the hard cam, getting used to the ringside camera men, playing to the various cameras etc. Also got to tighten up your strikes and subs when on television as the cameras give away a lot more than just working in front of a live audience.


----------



## Bosnian21

Really wondering what the Battle Royal is for. Also excited to hear Jericho’s announcement. 

Hopefully Wardlow gets a squash match on Dark or something.


----------



## looper007

So for AEW Dynamite tonight we got

Mox Vs Allin

Nick Jackson vs Fenix

Battle Royale

Shida vs Britt

Private Party vs Ortiz/Satanta

Jericho announcement 

also Omega vs Evans and Big Swole vs Shanna on Dark

That's a pretty damn strong card for whoever is going tonight or watching at home.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Even though they announced Big Swole as a part of the roster she is not on their website roster yet but Shanna is.


----------



## Garty

As much as I dislike Britt's in-ring work as well, they are most definitely going to have her face Riho for the Championship. AEW has almost no choice but make the match. The hype, the push and the wins, all point in that direction. It would make zero sense to stop her upward momentum right now. However, she will lose to Riho when they face-off and that will be the end of that.

Take some time off. Really train hard for a return. Prepare yourself. Get better. Then and only then, AEW could choose for her to be pushed to the top of the division once again. All the pressure is on her, not on AEW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Shida needs to go over tonight. :mark


----------



## rbl85

Garty said:


> As much as I dislike Britt's in-ring work as well, they are most definitely going to have her face Riho for the Championship. AEW has almost no choice but make the match. *The hype*, the push and the wins, all point in that direction. It would make zero sense to stop her upward momentum right now. However, she will lose to Riho when they face-off and that will be the end of that.
> 
> Take some time off. Really train hard for a return. Prepare yourself. Get better. Then and only then, AEW could choose for her to be pushed to the top of the division once again. All the pressure is on her, not on AEW.


The hype ?

I don't see any hype about Baker.

+ we already saw Riho vs Baker and it wasn't pretty because Riho was just way too fast for Baker.


----------



## Alright_Mate

On paper tonight is their strongest show yet, hopefully it delivers that way.


----------



## Intimidator3

Bosnian21 said:


> Really wondering what the Battle Royal is for. Also excited to hear Jericho’s announcement.
> 
> Hopefully Wardlow gets a squash match on Dark or something.


I'm ready to see who's going to be in the battle royale. I could be wrong but I have a feeling it will be mostly your Spears, Janela, Havoc types. Maybe with a couple of the bigger names in there like a Pac or Hangman.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

If they actually book poor ass Baker submitting Shida


----------



## rbl85

Next week Omega will face PAC.


----------



## Garty

rbl85 said:


> The hype ?
> 
> I don't see any hype about Baker.
> 
> + we already saw Riho vs Baker and it wasn't pretty because Riho was just way too fast for Baker.


"The hype" is what AEW is doing for her, not what she is doing for AEW.

Yeah, we already saw Riho vs. Baker, but with the Top-5 rankings and her current storyline of getting to the top, it's going to happen whether any of us agree if we want to see the match or not.


----------



## rbl85

Garty said:


> "The hype" is what AEW is doing for her, not what she is doing for AEW.
> 
> Yeah, we already saw Riho vs. Baker, but with the Top-5 rankings and her current storyline of getting to the top, it's going to happen whether any of us agree if we want to see the match or not.


Ah ok that hype.>


----------



## TD Stinger

This thread will be a fun place to be tonight if Britt beats Shida.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> This thread will be a fun place to be tonight if Britt beats Shida.


Yes XD

I think they're a high chance that i'm going to bitch hard tonight >


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Shida is going over in that match, I have faith that AEW isn't completely retarded.

Britt already got her title shot, to have beat someone that is on the verge of a title shot is dumb as fuck and that is WWE type of booking.


----------



## rbl85

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Shida is going over in that match, I have faith that AEW isn't completely retarded.
> 
> Britt already got her title shot, to have beat someone that is on the verge of a title shot is dumb as fuck and that is WWE type of booking.


Yeah but Britt is also on the verge of a title shot.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Kong must interfere and start the Baker/Brandi&Kong thing I assume.


----------



## EmbassyForever

nah sadly Baker's winning. check out Dark & see how she looks at the belt. guessing heel turn soon btw. she isn't going to be Riho's BFF forever.


----------



## rbl85

EmbassyForever said:


> nah sadly Baker's winning. *check out Dark & see how she looks at the belt.* guessing heel turn soon btw. she isn't going to be Riho's BFF forever.


A face can also be interested to win a belt.


----------



## EmbassyForever

rbl85 said:


> A face can also be interested to win a belt.


let's wait and see i guess. to me it was very intentional.


----------



## rbl85

EmbassyForever said:


> let's wait and see i guess. *to me it was very intentional*.


Of course it's intentional, i hope she's interested in winning the belt.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Gonna be a good show just for Darby and Moxley.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Britt Baker will be a full on heel in this thread if she beats Shida. :cuss:


----------



## rbl85

By the way, why nobody is bitting the hand of Baker when she does her submission ?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

rbl85 said:


> By the way, why nobody is bitting the hand of Baker when she does her submission ?


Ask Mick Foley.


----------



## A-C-P

rbl85 said:


> By the way, why nobody is bitting the hand of Baker when she does her submission ?


She is pushing down on the nerve under your tongue (don't know what its called) and that would paralyze your jaw.

and as the above poster said, kind of the same principal as the mandible claw


----------



## Geeee

rbl85 said:


> By the way, why nobody is bitting the hand of Baker when she does her submission ?


I dunno. Why didn't Steve Austin's opponent fuck him up when he gave up his back to do the Stone Cold Stunner? I'm beginning to think the action may be choreographed...

I think Britt's finish is more realistic than most of the stuff you will see in AEW LOL. Like she does put them in an octopus hold first, which is a legit submission


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bets on how petty WWE can get?

I’m guessing Bash at the Beach or the Dusty Rhodes name


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197223197457965059


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bets on how petty WWE can get?
> 
> I’m guessing Bash at the Beach or the Dusty Rhodes name
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197223197457965059


Can't be Bash at the Beach because WWE lost the trademark years ago.

So it's probably for Dusty.


----------



## bdon

EmbassyForever said:


> nah sadly Baker's winning. check out Dark & see how she looks at the belt. guessing heel turn soon btw. she isn't going to be Riho's BFF forever.


She’s been destined to become a heel from the moment I first saw her. I believe it was her and Riho in a match, and the entire feel of the series of moves harkened back memories of Jericho and Mysterio in ‘96/97-ish. Mysterio was the smaller guy and the clear fan favorite. They kept working Jericho as a face next to him (which at the time I’m not sure if they wanted him to be a face or had longer plans for him to always turn or what...doesn’t matter and sorry for the tangent).

Ultimately, we all know Jericho turned heel. Mysterio beats Jericho in what feels like a last second, come from behind victory that leads to Jericho snapping. It was the death of the Lionheart Jericho and the birth of The Jerichoholics ego and temper tantrum stuff. 

That’s where the Britt Baker stuff is headed. I don’t care for her, but she has the right look and knows the right people. It’s better than suspending disbelief in watching Riho at less than a 100 pounds.


----------



## rbl85

Riho forearms hits look more violent than the ones of Baker so….


----------



## Geeee

A few possibilities that they could be suing for:

-Cody Rhodes
-Dusty Rhodes
-"The American Dream" Dusty Rhodes
-Cody's theme song references Dusty's famous "Hard Times" promo, which WWE definitely owns. Also, it's performed by Downstait, who obviously have done multiple WWE theme songs. Maybe they could've had a contract with the WWE?
-"The Natural" Dustin Rhodes
-move names like CrossRhodes, Disaster kick, Walls of Jericho, Lion Tamer, Codebreaker etc.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Luckily we’ll have a 1000 apologists soon telling us how its ‘not a war’ and ‘nxt was on wed for years’ ad naseum soon 

Whatever it is, hope Cody kicks their ass

Ps> if it is for ‘Dusty Rhodes’ - It’ll be a grand new low


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I'm guessing its about the MJF promo. Unless I'm missing some recent developments they can't use the Cody Rhodes name on TV. MJF said Cody Rhodes at least once.


----------



## rbl85

Apparently WWE owns "the bash"

PS do you guys have a lot of "temporary error" ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> Apparently WWE owns "the bash"
> 
> PS do you guys have a lot of "temporary error" ?


Yep - getting temp error quite a bit tonight

Ps> Cody owns ‘Cody Rhodes’ - so, not that


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bets on how petty WWE can get?
> 
> I’m guessing Bash at the Beach or the Dusty Rhodes name
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197223197457965059


If he actually broke a trademark is it petty?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> If he actually broke a trademark is it petty?


I guess we’ll all find out together about the level of it


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> If he actually broke a trademark is it petty?


He didn't broke anything it's just that WWE lost the trademark "Bash at the Beach" and Cody took it legally.

But WWE owns the trademark "the bash" and that's apparently the problem.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I guess we’ll all find out together about the level of it


We shall, WWE better hope they don't have a Universal vs Nintendo situation on their hand. They'll never hear the end of it lol


----------



## RiverFenix

"The Great American Bash" and "Bash at the beach" were separate trademarks before were they not? GAB shortened to "The Bash" wouldn't negate "Bash at the beach" if they were held separately. 

This is a case where WWE is hoping for an injunction to block Cody from using it in January and then probably drop their challenge. 

If Cody owns "Dusty" and "Dusty Rhodes" does this mean "The Dusty Classic" cannot be wrestled anymore or does WWE own the trademark for that?


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> He didn't broke anything it's just that WWE lost the trademark "Bash at the Beach" and Cody took it legally.
> 
> But WWE owns the trademark "the bash" and that's apparently the problem.


So let me try and see if I get this straight. WWE lost the rights to "Bash at the Beach" Cody purchased it. WWE does own the rights to " The Bash" on its own though. Has Cody/AEW used the specific phrase "The Bash" on its own?


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> So let me try and see if I get this straight. WWE lost the rights to "Bash at the Beach" Cody purchased it. WWE does own the rights to " The Bash" on its own though. Has Cody/AEW used the specific phrase "The Bash" on its own?


Cody/AEW didn't used "the bash".

"The bash" isn't even for "Bash a the Beach" but for "the great american bash"
So it's 2 completely diffrent things.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> Cody/AEW didn't used "the bash".
> 
> 
> 
> "The bash" isn't even for "Bash a the Beach" but for "the great american bash"
> 
> So it's 2 completely diffrent things.


Okay so it's believed to be legal shenanigans then


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bets on how petty WWE can get?
> 
> I’m guessing Bash at the Beach or the Dusty Rhodes name
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197223197457965059
> 
> 
> 
> If he actually broke a trademark is it petty?
Click to expand...

 if they lost the tight to the trademark due to the passing of time then yes.
Because that would mean they know they wont win but want to waste cody's time and money.


----------



## Aedubya

Is there a separate thread for all this suing shenanigans?
Whats it all about?


----------



## rbl85

Aedubya said:


> Is there a separate thread for all this suing shenanigans?
> Whats it all about?


Nope no separate thread.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> if they lost the tight to the trademark due to the passing of time then yes.
> Because that would mean they know they wont win but want to waste cody's time and money.


Yeah doing it to waste his time would be big petty. But what if Cody/AEW actually did something wrong legally speaking?

WWE wanting to be petty for a bit isn't surprising. But it also wouldn't be surprising if AEW accidentally did use a trademark WWE had. I mean all this is speculation at this point


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> if they lost the tight to the trademark due to the passing of time then yes.
> Because that would mean they know they wont win but want to waste cody's time and money.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah doing it to waste his time would be big petty. But what if Cody/AEW actually did something wrong legally speaking?
> 
> WWE wanting to be petty for a bit isn't surprising. But it also wouldn't be surprising if AEW accidentally did use a trademark WWE had. I mean all this is speculation at this point
Click to expand...

If cody fucked up then there is nothing petty. Wwe has every right to defend their trademarks, they wont refrain themselves from doing so just to please people.


----------



## Aedubya

rbl85 said:


> Aedubya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a separate thread for all this suing shenanigans?
> Whats it all about?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope no separate thread.
Click to expand...

Ok
- Thread on this subject has been added to the main page


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

https://twitter.com/AEWrestling/status/1197228470436278274

Barf.


----------



## rbl85

I'mTheGreatest said:


> https://twitter.com/AEWrestling/status/1197228470436278274
> 
> Barf.


Barf ?


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> If cody fucked up then there is nothing petty. Wwe has every right to defend their trademarks, they wont refrain themselves from doing so just to please people.


They better be on the ball though. Because they certainly don't have much hardcore fan approval as it is right now, and losing a legal battle to AEW certainly wouldn't help them not look like the evil corporation


----------



## Garty

It's all legality BS. One is "The Bash", the other is "Bash At The Beach". Other than the word "bash", they have nothing in common. There is no IP (intellectual property) infringement at all.

This is just another attempt by WWE to stop AEW from doing business, in any way that they can. Fighting over "words" is the least of WWE's problems and for a company that doesn't acknowledge AEW as competition, or acknowledge they even exist, WWE seem to be pretty up-to-date on the day to day business practices of said "competition".


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Vince is going to do the job to AEW in court. :cheer


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Garty said:


> It's all legality BS. One is "The Bash", the other is "Bash At The Beach". Other than the word "bash", they have nothing in common. There is no IP (intellectual property) infringement at all.
> 
> This is just another attempt by WWE to stop AEW from doing business, in any way that they can. Fighting over "words" is the least of WWE's problems and for a company that doesn't acknowledge AEW as competition, or acknowledge they even exist, WWE seem to be pretty up-to-date on the day to day business practices of said "competition".


VKM will probably argue that aew cannot trademark bash at the beach because WWE have the ppv on the network so its not a name that can be owned.

and then you know what will happen later this year. WWE Bash at the beach!


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

We should take AEW to court for the terrible women's division they shove down our throats every week on Dynamite!


----------



## Aedubya

NEW THREAD FOR THE SUING SHENANIGANS PEOPLE ON THE MAIN PAGE


----------



## rbl85

I'mTheGreatest said:


> We should take AEW to court for the terrible women's division *they shove down our throats* every week on Dynamite!


I think they are far from doing that.


----------



## Garty

optikk sucks said:


> VKM will probably argue that aew cannot trademark bash at the beach because WWE have the ppv on the network so its not a name that can be owned.
> 
> and then you know what will happen later this year. WWE Bash at the beach!


The way it would be handled and defined, is who actually owns the trademark, whether it be "The Bash", or "Bash At The Beach". Seeing as only one entity holds the trademark to their respective "name", it could be that WWE is in violation of using the, now lapsed, trademark of "Bash At The Beach".


----------



## Garty

Can we focus on the in-ring competition instead of the outside-the-ring "competition"...


----------



## Aedubya

If Kip Sabian is included in the Royal then i think he'll win to give his stable a bit of a push


----------



## rbl85

Did you guys see the video on the jurassic express ?

It's gold XD


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> Did you guys see the video on the jurassic express ?
> 
> It's gold XD


Marko is terrible with the duo. Totally doesn't fit and takes away from the whole bit.


Marko should have been put with the Best Friends as their goofy mascot, and Orange Cassidy could have just done his in-the-background bits.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

My two favourites from the women's roster squaring off tonight :lenny


----------



## rbl85

There should be around 5k people in the arena tonight.


----------



## Taroostyles

My predictions for tonight 

*Moxley over Darby in a spectacle 

*Shida over Britt 

*LAX over Private Party

*Fenix over Nick Jackson 

*MJF and Hangman are the last 2 for the battle royal


----------



## looper007

Best Bout Machine said:


> My two favourites from the women's roster squaring off tonight :lenny


You like Britt, actually any other Britt fan's around. I think I've only seen 2 or 3 at most in these parts.

Interesting to see who wins the Battle Royale, also what in the hell do you get if you win. If it's a title shot, then I expect a Pac or MJF to win.If it's something to do with a mid card title then a Sabian or Sammy guevara would be a good choice.


----------



## Geeee

If the Battle Royale is for a title shot: MJF. If the Battle Royale is for some low card stuff: Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Mox Girl

I hope I can get back in time to watch Mox's match live if he gets the main event, but it's doubtful. Damn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

rbl85 said:


> Did you guys see the video on the jurassic express ?
> 
> It's gold XD




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197280961580294145
I loved it. :banderas


----------



## looper007

Going to be a interesting night, with the rumors from NXT like they will throw everything but the kitchen sink going into War Games and Survivor Series. I wouldn't be shocked if it's another close run like it was two weeks ago or that NXT get the win. 

AEW just have to put on a great show as next week it be back to normal.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpVXHFgTVLE

Look at all those people. Tonight's crowd should be good.


----------



## rbl85

Fenix vs Nick Jackson will open the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Fenix v Nick Jackson will be hot af and tear the house down. :mark


----------



## Best Bout Machine

looper007 said:


> You like Britt, actually any other Britt fan's around. I think I've only seen 2 or 3 at most in these parts.


We are few and far between it would seem. It's too bad she lost to Riho.


----------



## looper007

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Fenix v Nick Jackson will be hot af and tear the house down. :mark


Right choice imo, you need a barnburner to open the show

The way I would book it

1. Fenix vs Jackson
2. Battle Royale
3. Jericho promo
4. PP vs Ortiz/Satanta
5. Britt vs Shida
6. Mox vs Allin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

looper007 said:


> Right choice imo, you need a barnburner to open the show
> 
> The way I would book it
> 
> 1. Fenix vs Jackson
> 2. Battle Royale
> 3. Jericho promo
> 4. PP vs Ortiz/Satanta
> 5. Britt vs Shida
> 6. Mox vs Allin.


That's a good lineup. Hope Mox does indeed main event/.


----------



## rbl85

The first dark match is Penta vs Trent.


----------



## birthday_massacre

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> That's a good lineup. Hope Mox does indeed main event/.


I could see them being in the main event and it going to a time limit draw, to drag out the match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

birthday_massacre said:


> I could see them being in the main event and it going to a time limit draw, to drag out the match.


Could be. I just think Mox should main event because they are facing the combined forces of RAW,Smackdown, and NXT. But Vince doesn't see them as competition. :heston


----------



## Sir Linko

Is there a WF discord? 

Also let's hope and pray the TNT website isn't a piece of shit this week and stops cutting out.

Excited for this show top to bottom - potential to be the best show yet again.


----------



## bradatar

Looking forward to the whole card honestly. Britt/MJF is my top things, and don’t care for Darby but he won’t win. Tonight should be good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taker1986

Looking forward to this. Great card for tonight, potential for show of the year.


----------



## Sir Linko

https://twitter.com/AEWrestling/status/1197280961580294145

Please for god fucking sakes show this on TV. This is amazing.


----------



## looper007

rbl85 said:


> The first dark match is Penta vs Trent.


The reports from people there it was a great one. DARK next week could be the best one yet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Penta vs Trent? :mark

Dark rules. :banderas


----------



## RiverFenix

Dark is stacked this week - shows how much talent AEW has already. Penta vs Trent Baretta, Omega vs Evans for AAA title, Swole vs Shanna...

Men could get 15 minutes plus each, women 10 or so at least.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Ready for some MJF !


----------



## birthday_massacre

damn its loud already


----------



## Sir Linko

Crowd looks fuckin' packed and roaring to go. Tonight is gonna be fuckn' epic man

STARTING OFF HOT WITH A POTENTIAL MOTY CONTENDER. Holy shit, don't dissapoint!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

SUCK it Vince signs reminds me of WCW ahaha


----------



## Sir Linko

Some good ass storytelling of knowing eachother too damn well.

Also this god damn crowd makes me want to be there


----------



## PavelGaborik

Crowd already a million times better than the crowd at Full Gear.


----------



## bradatar

This is pretty cool I love Lucha bro’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOTL

Great crowd.


----------



## Roxinius

Fenix is fucking money


----------



## RapShepard

Not feeling it, story makes sense of knowing each other. But yeah


----------



## Sir Linko

Awesome sequence there, damn


----------



## RapShepard

Like that was just silly lol


----------



## bradatar

Lots of spots but very fun so far and I don’t like the bucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taker1986

Fenix can be the Ray Mastetio of AEW he's awesome. Great match to kickoff.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Missed the first ten minutes due to my laptop wanting to blue screen as soon as I opened the TSN Direct stream :cry


----------



## Stormbringer

Holly Fucking Hell! What a fucking match!


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW needs to stop with kicking out of what should be a match finsiher


----------



## Sir Linko

That Superkick spot was kinda fun but definitely silly. The rest of this match has been pretty fuckin' great tho imo


----------



## bradatar

RKOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intimidator3

Hot match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

that destroyer shouldhave also ended the match


----------



## JRL

That is a terrible looking sharpshooter.


----------



## Sir Linko

They're burning out this crowd! I love this match but it definitely should have ended by now.

FENIX WINS. I'm happy with that decision, match was fantastic but went on a bit too long. But Fenix winning makes it so much better


----------



## bradatar

I hate finisher kick outs so bad but good match otherwise. This won’t end clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Fenix probably shouldn't have kicked out of that springboard destroyer


----------



## bradatar

YEAAHHJJ BOOOOYYYYYYYY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Correct winner


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Fenix wins :woo


----------



## RapShepard

AEW and NXT have a problem with spots being better than the finisher. Rolling Cutter and the springboard destroyer looked way better than the finish.


----------



## Mox Girl

I ended up watching the show via phone data and of course my connection died the moment right before the match ended so I missed it :lol


----------



## Intimidator3

That was a nasty finisher from Fenix. Boy is good.


----------



## HiddenViolence

That was crap, no selling, move after move that felt totally meaningless.


----------



## MrThortan

Fenix with the win. The right guy won. I don't know who won between the other brothers.


----------



## birthday_massacre

HiddenViolence said:


> That was crap, no selling, move after move that felt totally meaningless.


yeah the match could have ended on like three different moves during that match


----------



## bradatar

My girl BRITTTTTTTT OUTTTTAA PITTTTTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Best Bout Machine

There's my girl Britt!! :lenny


----------



## Trophies

Open wide :lol


----------



## bradatar

Best Bout Machine said:


> There's my girl Britt!! :lenny




LETS GOOOOO this sub is so anti Britt and pro Shida 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Linko

Shida wins or iRiot


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Unsurprisingly fun and solid match to kick off the show.

:mj4 at someone in the audience having a cutout of Boo from Super Mario and Fenix adding to the aforementioned copyright shenanigans by using DDP's Diamond Cutter hand sign.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Shida absolutely needs to go over here.


----------



## Stormbringer

Aaaaand we follow up crisp execution and timing from Fenix and Nick to fucking Britt Baker....Fuck.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fenix vs. Nick had stuff I love and hate about wrestling. Great, creative action. But at the same time, it felt too choreographed at times.

All that being said though, hell of a fun match to watch.


----------



## Chan Hung

2 back to back matches. Needs some better transition


----------



## Sir Linko

Shida's fruit roll-up bottoms already melting off.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Britt Baker- oh no.


----------



## bradatar

Stormbringer said:


> Aaaaand we follow up crisp execution and timing from Fenix and Nick to fucking Britt Baker....Fuck.




Yeah fan fav Britt is such a crowd killer. Stop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul_Body

RapShepard said:


> AEW and NXT have a problem with spots being better than the finisher. Rolling Cutter and the springboard destroyer looked way better than the finish.


Yeah that's always slightly bugged me too.


----------



## RapShepard

Soul_Body said:


> Yeah that's always slightly bugged me too.


It's like why not end on some of the great shit earlier lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine

bradatar said:


> LETS GOOOOO this sub is so anti Britt and pro Shida
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are my two favourites, but Britt comes before anyone else.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

bradatar said:


> LETS GOOOOO this sub is so anti Britt and pro Shida
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on board The Baker Rack, since I too have an oral fixation on AEW's resident DMD. bama4


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Stormbringer

bradatar said:


> Yeah fan fav Britt is such a crowd killer. Stop


I don't give a shit about people liking her. She's really green in the ring and it's really annoying to see so much spotlight given to someone who's far from ready. So take your presumptuous reactions and shove em.


----------



## Sir Linko

Yo. These two have some fantastic chemistry so far, this match is good, and the crowd is split on them. I want Shida to win because I'm in love with her, but Baker is looking good here


----------



## bradatar

Best Bout Machine said:


> They are my two favourites, but Britt comes before anyone else.






Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'm on board The Baker Rack, since I too have an oral fixation on AEW's resident DMD. bama4




I’m not a women’s wrestling guy but I love Britt. Her personality won me over. So strange for a wrestling fan like me too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Best Bout Machine

My girl's been busted open


----------



## HiddenViolence

Hope Brit's nose is Ok.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

They need to re-mic the ring. It sounds like a drum.


----------



## bradatar

Stormbringer said:


> I don't give a shit about people liking her. She's really green in the ring and it's really annoying to see so much spotlight given to someone who's far from ready. So take your presumptuous reactions and shove em.




Yeah, you’re one of the looney toon fans. Enjoy the show. Not gonna bother responding to this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

So far this show is meh. Meanwhile. NXT ls killing it. Nonstop action. Too bad it's because the main roster is there.


----------



## birthday_massacre

rigth person won


----------



## PavelGaborik

Very nice match. 

Right girl won


----------



## One Shed

So glad Shida won. #1 contender now. Now I hope they give some of the women besides Kong an actual storyline.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chan Hung said:


> So far this show is meh. Meanwhile. NXT ls killing it. Nonstop action. Too bad it's because the main roster is there.


WTF are you talking about? The first match was great and this was a solid match.


----------



## Sir Linko

She won with the Shining Wizard, love it, Shida won, love it. 

I want to give Britt Baker the respect she deserves though, she looked great in this match, and not nearly as green as she has been. She needs way more experience with experienced workers. She looked great here


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Decent match, but the wrong person won.


----------



## TD Stinger

I wasn't even that big of a PWG fan, but I still smile everytime someone does the Falcon Arrow and Excalibur says "they did the deal!"

Good enough match from what I saw, though certainly a come down from the last match.


----------



## Intimidator3

Damn can't believe they let Shida go over. Love it.


----------



## One Shed

Glad they are finally explaining a little about what the Dark Order is.


----------



## Chan Hung

This promo is very Bray Wyatt


----------



## RapShepard

I dig the cheesy green screen lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Another great video by AEW.

And its for the dark order lol


----------



## BarackYoMama

This looks like some commercial you'd see while playing GTA lol.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Correct winner


----------



## Sir Linko

This was very Farcry 5 or even Bioshock'ish. 

Liked it a lot, started off super cheesy, but I loved it


----------



## MrThortan

Dark Order.... well... okay then...


----------



## One Shed

Is the neckbeard on the subway supposed to be who Evil Uno is now?


----------



## Intimidator3

"Stop being a loser" lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Wow, they're finally doing something interesting with The Dark Order and giving them some much needed depth.

We'll see if it this translates to the ring.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> This promo is very Bray Wyatt


Totally but if it works it works lol


----------



## sbuch

Omg they're actually putting money behind the dark order smh it's terrible imo


----------



## bradatar

Mahhh boy HANGMANNNNNN da lady killer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Best Bout Machine

From my girl Britt to a Dark Order promo. What a drop off. This battle royale should be good.


----------



## JRL

Good video package for Dark Order. It's certainly interesting, but they still look like goofs.


----------



## SMW

I hope scorpio sky does receive a title shot against Jericho he deserves it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## safc-scotty

Lheurch said:


> Is the neckbeard on the subway supposed to be who Evil Uno is now?


That was my initial thought, although I'm not that sure now. 

I thought that was really interesting either way, like how they're giving them a backstory/more depth.


----------



## JRL

This commercial is preventing us from hearing the standing ovation Orange Cassidy received.


----------



## birthday_massacre

MJF needs to win this.


----------



## RapShepard

Joey!


----------



## PavelGaborik

What is this for exactly?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Where's Kenny Omega... why is he rarely on TV...


----------



## birthday_massacre

Billy Gunn 

Whhhaattttttttt


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> MJF needs to win this.


Start that "as soon as I got from under Cody's thumb I started winning"


----------



## RapShepard

Why no luchasaurus
That's clearly Daniels


----------



## Stormbringer

BILLY GUNN!!!​


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Fucking Billy Gunn, no way. Awesome.


----------



## bradatar

HOLY SHIT BAD ASS BILLY GUNN HAHAHAHA IM MARKING 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

What a random interesting match. I did not read the preview so should be interesting...other than it is 50% goofs.


----------



## Rated R™

Billy in the house.


----------



## BarackYoMama

MY BOY BILLY GUNN.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Where's Kenny Omega... why is he rarely on TV...


He's selling the Full Gear match. He has a match vs PAC next week.


----------



## JRL

Billy Gunn is jacked.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Not a huge fan of seeing a 200 lb man twerk personally.


----------



## Sir Linko

Billy Gunn, holy fuck. 

MJF MY MAN. LET'S GO BABY YOU BETTER WIN


----------



## MrThortan

Oh they did Penta dirty haha. Building a rivalry I guess


----------



## Intimidator3

Oh that's bullshit Pentagon going out.


----------



## bradatar

MJF tossing out the trash.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbuch

Billy Gunn is jacked


----------



## Stormbringer

Damn Billy is a fucking giant out there!


----------



## One Shed

Billy Gunn throwing all the goofs off is the most believable segment so far!


----------



## bradatar

This is more fun then I expected though why is MJF with the job squad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Omg Orange Cassidy needs to stop. Way too vicious.


----------



## Sir Linko

MJF Gonna be put over by Billy Gunn. What an honor. Let's go baby


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Orange Cassidy is looking good :lenny


----------



## ElTerrible

How old is Billy Gunn? Still in amazing shape.


----------



## JRL

Lheurch said:


> Billy Gunn throwing all the goofs off is the most believable segment so far!


He's doing the old Big Show Royal Rumble spot. I guess that's expected since he's the biggest out of everyone in there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## birthday_massacre

ElTerrible said:


> How old is Billy Gunn? Still in amazing shape.


mid 50s


----------



## ElTerrible

The Assman Billy & Sonny 

Not a bad tag-team


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

MJF vs Billy Gunn. Bad ass Billy Gunn gives the nod to MJF next week! My guess.


----------



## bradatar

Orange Cassidy v MJF my finals prediction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rberg922

If Havoc is pivoting to going crazy and not giving a shit about anything I'm all for it


----------



## The Masked Avenger

The final 2 will be Hangman and MJF.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

ElTerrible said:


> How old is Billy Gunn? Still in amazing shape.


56 yea amazing shape


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

Wtf no picture in picture commercial. Why do it all show yet don’t do it during the battle royal. SMH TNT...


----------



## RapShepard

Trophies said:


> Omg Orange Cassidy needs to stop. Way too vicious.


Honestly the man should be in solitary confinement


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Show needs more Riho and Kenny Omega. Those are my 2 favorites in the company.


----------



## Intimidator3

Billy Gunn dumping Marko out like he ain't nothing lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I just got in. What'd I miss?


----------



## RapShepard

One thing I love is how AEW keeps their story threads in tact regardless of situations


----------



## RapShepard

Hands go the pocket is the best taunt ever lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

MJF is such a great heel


----------



## TD Stinger

You kept Shawn Spears to the commercial. Good job AEW, you know how to please me.

Orange Cassidy will never not be stupidly entertaining.

This match should end with MJF throwing out Hangman, a reversal of the 1st AEW match in history at Double or Nothing.


----------



## Sir Linko

They are building MJF to fucking perfection. And MJF is pure perfection.


----------



## bradatar

Billy Hunn is so fucking GASSED 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whysoserious?

Omg Orange Cassidy and Sonny kiss are absolutely cringeworthy, how can anyone like them ? fpalm


----------



## rberg922

MJF with the great sell


----------



## One Shed

MJF is my new hero.

Billy Gunn is showcasing a major weakness in the roster: lack of big guys. It is not like Billy is a giant either.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Should hae been MJF to throw over Billy Gunn


----------



## RapShepard

Warlow shouldn't wear the jacket show the muscle


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197330510365777921


----------



## Ham and Egger

SUCK MY DICK!!!! :lmao


----------



## Trophies

Orange Cassidy just killed a man :sodone


----------



## bradatar

MJF and WARLOW is built brilliant Jesus they’re doing booking right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Britt looked good — there may yet be hope for her. Definitely her best match here so far.


----------



## BarackYoMama

MJF better win next week.


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh yeah, I forgot that the last 2 guys in this match would go onto face each other next week.


----------



## Roxinius

that was a sweet elimination by Jungle Boy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Billy Gunn actually popping with a DX-styled entrance and considerable positive reaction.

:mase

And :lol at Havoc straight up calling the refs tossers because he wasn't allowed to satiate his bloodlust and at Cassidy having no respect for elders by nearly kneecapping Gunn.



bradatar said:


> I’m not a women’s wrestling guy but I love Britt. Her personality won me over. So strange for *a wrestling fan* like me too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, we call you lot sports entertainment fans, since REAL RASSLIN' fans™ enjoy consistent streams of spots and ridiculous athleticism while having no need for even minute amounts of charisma or mic work.

:kappa

In all seriousness, Jamie Hayter is my favorite female talent to appear so far, even though she's not under contract as far as I know. Britt's 2nd, Penelope's 3rd, Allie's 4th and Riho's 5th.


----------



## MrThortan

MJF vs Hangman. I like it!


----------



## One Shed

Interesting both WWE and AEW will be in Chicago next week.


----------



## RapShepard

Wait what, why do they always have dumb ass stipulations with their battle royales. The casino battle royale and this are just stupid stipulation wise. 

Credit to finally go back to the MJF and Hangman story


----------



## Sir Linko

My booooooooooi. I love Wardlow in a suit.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Jericho time :mark


----------



## One Shed

Jericho promo incoming.


----------



## bradatar

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Billy Gunn actually popping with a DX-styled entrance and considerable positive reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> :mase
> 
> 
> 
> And :lol at Havoc straight up calling the refs tossers because he wasn't allowed to satiate his bloodlust and at Cassidy having no respect for elders by nearly kneecapping Gunn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we call you lot sports entertainment fans, since REAL RASSLIN' fans[emoji769] enjoy consistent streams of spots and ridiculous athleticism while having no need for even minute amounts of charisma or mic work.
> 
> 
> 
> :kappa
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, Jamie Hayter is my favorite female talent to appear so far, even though she's not under contract as far as I know. Britt's 2nd, Penelope's 3rd, Allie's 4th and Riho's 5th.




Hahah man MJF is my favorite wrestler in the world and he’s not epic in the ring. I don’t use that in my judgement.


Love this MJF booking though they’re getting it right. Grow him to be your top heel. No reason to push him in weeks like WWE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Please let his announcement be Bea Priestley is joining the inner circle.


----------



## Sir Linko

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197330510365777921


Wait this is making me laugh hysterically. Wtf


----------



## Taroostyles

This will be MJFs 1st real chance to prove himself in the ring next week.


----------



## MrThortan

These commercials are mood killers. I know they got to make their money, but it sure hurts the product.


----------



## One Shed

We had to watch a man shake his ass but we get to miss Jericho walking down the hall screwing with people?!? What a crime.


----------



## Ham and Egger

They're doing a backstage segment on the commercial. :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence

MJF really shoudn't have been in that battle royale- it's beneath him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

Have no idea what Jericho is saying but I’m sure it’s epic. :lmao


----------



## safc-scotty

That Jericho backstage segment was funny.


----------



## bradatar

HiddenViolence said:


> MJF really shoudn't have been in that battle royale- it's beneath him.




That’s all I was bothered by. Should have beaten Hangman dirty one on one. But they’re telling a story and need to fill weeks of TV. I get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Taroostyles said:


> This will be MJFs 1st real chance to prove himself in the ring next week.


Bet he wins with help from Wardlow


----------



## Whoanma

Show me some ID. :ha :ha :ha


----------



## The3

Trophies said:


> Have no idea what Jericho is saying but I’m sure it’s epic. :lmao


Jericho is asking why that kid backstage


----------



## Jazminator

Hangman and MJF are in my Top 5 AEW favorites, so I'm looking forward to next week.

Hangman is hot, and MJF is the guy I love to hate. What he did to Orange Cassidy was unforgivable!


----------



## TwistedLogic

I honestly am so glad that was during commercials. Might be the worst Jericho segment I've ever seen and I love the guy. All of those people were so awkward because they clearly weren't expecting it and had no idea how to improv. That was also the worst Swagger has looked since coming into the company.

Those of you who had it Picture in Picture without audio probably thought it was hilarious but it was seriously cringeworthy.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Jerichos entrance theme is just 2 sweet!


----------



## imthegame19

HiddenViolence said:


> MJF really shoudn't have been in that battle royale- it's beneath him.


He's 1+0 with only win vs Cutler. It's not beneath him at all. Especially if it leads to him beating a main event guy in Page next week.


----------



## birthday_massacre

bradatar said:


> That’s all I was bothered by. Should have beaten Hangman dirty one on one. But they’re telling a story and need to fill weeks of TV. I get it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That will happen next week. That battle royal was a good way to build the feud and also get more people on TV to give them some spotlight


----------



## One Shed

Oh god, thunderstorm cut out my TV. How does the one storm in Phoenix a year stroke now? At least I can stream from TNT online.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

MJF and Wardlow reminds me of Miz and Alex Riley


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Taroostyles said:


> My predictions for tonight
> 
> *Moxley over Darby in a spectacle
> 
> *Shida over Britt
> 
> *LAX over Private Party
> 
> *Fenix over Nick Jackson
> 
> *MJF and Hangman are the last 2 for the battle royal


Ur on fire


----------



## Ham and Egger

Here comes Le Champion! I've been bumping his theme songs these past few weeks. It's a really catchy song.


----------



## Sir Linko

Jake Hager shpeaks!


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Hager speaks :mark


----------



## Stormbringer

Swagger may crack during this segment!


----------



## Whysoserious?

Jericho is golden


----------



## bradatar

Jericho is so fucking good on the stick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whysoserious?

Swagger looks like he’s about to bust out laughing :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Jericho's weakest promo so far, but he got heat, so it worked. Lame annoucement.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho's crazy jacket lmao


----------



## RapShepard

Mini feud good shit


----------



## Griselda

Hager corpsing. :lol


----------



## Whysoserious?

Jericho’s promo has me rolling :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

I dislike SCU.


----------



## bradatar

Good use SCU as jobbers where they belong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Linko

Oh man we get to hear Scorpio Sky on the mic. Here we go, future star? I fuckin' hope so


----------



## Whysoserious?

AEW has to be careful with these big announcements leading to nothing big though


----------



## Roxinius

props to Hager i would have been dying laughing


----------



## Whysoserious?

PavelGaborik said:


> I dislike SCU.


Me too I despise them and their stupid theme


----------



## birthday_massacre

PavelGaborik said:


> I dislike SCU.


yeah they are a bunch of geeks. They should be jobbers.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Time to build up Sky as a future star :woo


----------



## Ham and Egger

I wonder if Scorpio can deliver on the mic???


----------



## DGenerationMC

Basically Scorpio is Rocky and Jericho is Apollo.


----------



## bradatar

PavelGaborik said:


> I dislike SCU.




They’re such geeks bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## birthday_massacre

Best Bout Machine said:


> Time to build up Sky as a future star :woo


They are just using for to give Jericho a title defense win on TV that isnt against a big name, so they don't waste something like Jericho vs Pac on free tv.


----------



## bradatar

Have Swagger kill these losers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek30

Scorpio Sky is a cool dude


----------



## Sir Linko

This segment is gold. Scorpio Sky is holding up a bit fuck yea


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sky isnt even in the league of Hagar


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Scorpio Sky on fire here :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Jericho straight up committed gimmick infringement :heston:


----------



## bradatar

Sky belongs to be wrestling guys like Marko fuck out of here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

AEW stealing 15 promos from WWE lol trollololol


----------



## TD Stinger

Melanie Parsons is fat and Baby Yoda is cute.

Jericho is a legend.


----------



## RapShepard

Rabbit season duck season


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Jericho just fell for that as bad as Daffy Duck falls for Bugs Bunny, lol.


----------



## JRL

Wow I didn't expect Jericho to be taller that Scorpio.


----------



## Stormbringer

Scorpio getting lucky after beating Y2J is right up there with winning the belt at Mania!

Jericho got Daddy Duck'd!


----------



## BarackYoMama

Jericho getting played like a fiddle down in Georgia against the devil.


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> Jericho just fell for that as bad as Daffy Duck falls for Bugs Bunny, lol.


Facts lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Scorpio hanging with Jericho on the mic! This is awesome!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Sir Linko

I love Jericho's fucking role here. Jericho so heated he turns totally dumb and gives Scorpio Sky a Championship opportunity. They rectified their (I thought) mistake last week of Jericho getting pinned. Glad they didn't just hand him a title match, they worked around it, clever AEW. Fucking clever.

ALSO. Le Bitch, Scorpio Sky, fuck yea BOOOOI


----------



## PhilThePain

Reverse psychology. Never fails. Just like rock in rock paper scissors.


----------



## DammitChrist

Scorpio Sky using reverse psychology on Chris Jericho :lmao :lmao

Edit:

"It's official! We shook hands!" - Chris Jericho 2019

*shakes hands with Scorpio Sky immediately *

:lmao :lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## bradatar

I love the way they show factions have power 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

KILL MARKO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whysoserious?

So happy the inner circle beat up those geeks


----------



## BarackYoMama

bradatar said:


> I love the way they show factions have power
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, very nice touch.


----------



## RapShepard

PhilThePain said:


> Reverse psychology. Never fails. Just like rock in rock paper scissors.


We need the Facebook like system I wanted to laugh like this so bad lol


----------



## Sir Linko

LUCHASAURAS VS JAKE HAGER LET'S FUCKING GO YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEA BOOOOOOI

Oh fuck off Hager with your punchable face but pussy ass walkin' away


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sir Linko said:


> I love Jericho's fucking role here. Jericho so heated he turns totally dumb and gives Scorpio Sky a Championship opportunity. They rectified their (I thought) mistake last week of Jericho getting pinned. Glad they didn't just hand him a title match, they worked around it, clever AEW. Fucking clever.
> 
> ALSO. Le Bitch, Scorpio Sky, fuck yea BOOOOI


This is also how Cody at some point will get a title shot. By tricking someone (probaly MJF) into giving him one. And that is how Cody will win over MJF probably a year or so from now.


----------



## RapShepard

Hager vs Luchasaurus idk


----------



## Whysoserious?

Oh gosh, the geek jungle express fpalm. Marko is such a geek


----------



## DOTL

Hager just gave fans a watch for no reason. lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Derek30

Luchasaurus is over


----------



## ElTerrible

Cameraman learned to immediately cut away, when one of the PnP starts to ramble.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Very entertaining segment, I don't personally understand the hate SCU get on here.


----------



## bradatar

Blaze said:


> Yeah, very nice touch.




It’s always annoyed me the numbers game didn’t mean anything as heels. Lemme see the bad guys win when they have numbers as that’s how it works in a real life. I like them surrounding the ring and shit: I also love Santana and Ortiz and think they’re super stars too so I may be biased. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

I have no idea why Jungle Express ran out there, but teasing Hager vs. Luchasaurus? I can get behind that.

AEW has found its formula as of late. Action for the 1st hour. Long promo in the middle, probably a brawl, and then more action.


----------



## Taroostyles

Next week is loaded with Jericho/Sky, Omega/Pac, and Page/MJF.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can you remember the last time a WWE promo was this awesome?


----------



## Best Bout Machine

That was a fantastic segment. I'm looking forward to Sky/Jericho. :mark


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That was enjoyable. Scorpio Skys stock just rose, he went tit for tat with Jericho and he looked good.


----------



## jaii069

Squash match incoming "hopefully"


----------



## Whysoserious?

Why is this geek library dude getting air time ?


----------



## Chan Hung

Squash match good. And fuck I hate Marko Stunt .


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Scorpio was doing solid and then shot himself in the foot by saying "Le Bitch". :lol That silliness aside, he did a nice job overall.

To the surprise of no one, Jericho continues to fire on all cylinders with the greatest of ease and is doing a great job with helping the likes of Darby, Sammy and Scorpio get chances to shine.

:mark: at Luchasaurus finally getting a singles match and +1 to Avalon for referencing Jurassic Park.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

jaii069 said:


> Squash match incoming "hopefully"


Guaranteed squash.


----------



## bradatar

What was the point of that squash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Sir Linko

Peter Avalon a total jobber, damn

Luchsauras with the quickest squash match ever, don't really think it did much for him if anything, that was weak even for a squash match


----------



## Whysoserious?

Luchasaurus really needs to leave those two geeks


----------



## birthday_massacre

Derek30 said:


> Luchasaurus is over


He really would be perfect in the midcard title hunt, if AWE had a TV title or something like that


----------



## Trophies

Luchasarus making a wish for Marko Stunt come true.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sir Linko said:


> Peter Avalon a total jobber, damn
> 
> Luchsauras with the quickest squash match ever, don't really think it did much for him if anything, that was weak even for a squash match


Peter Avalon looks like a Price Adam to Pacs He-Man


----------



## captainzombie

Whysoserious? said:


> Why is this geek library dude getting air time ?


Perfect for a squash.


----------



## bradatar

Proud and Powerful sucks they should have used my name. ICE (inner circle enforcement)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThortan

Geeks...geeks...geeks...
Get a mirror


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Sir Linko

PnP definitely go over here


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I have to mute Private Party's entrance theme...


----------



## The3

bradatar said:


> What was the point of that squash
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AEW need a Warrior, Batista, Goldberg streak , do that with Luchasaurus keep him winning for 2 years


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Stormbringer

Tribute match for a fallen wrestler. Good look for AEW.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The3 said:


> AEW need a Warrior, Batista, Goldberg streak , do that with Luchasaurus keep him winning for 2 years


If they did that, that person would have to be champion. Do you really want a champion for two years


----------



## Jazminator

TD Stinger said:


> I have no idea why Jungle Express ran out there, but teasing Hager vs. Luchasaurus? I can get behind that.


SCU and Luchasaurus have had several matches and have each other's respect. They always shake hands and put each other over after the matches.


----------



## bradatar

The3 said:


> AEW need a Warrior, Batista, Goldberg streak , do that with Luchasaurus keep him winning for 2 years




Love him cool w this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix

bradatar said:


> Proud and Powerful sucks they should have used my name. ICE (inner circle enforcement)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've said the same thing - but suspect it's too political/controversial for AEW. Could be seen as anti-law enforcement.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

bradatar said:


> Hahah man MJF is my favorite wrestler in the world and he’s not epic in the ring. I don’t use that in my judgement.
> 
> 
> Love this MJF booking though they’re getting it right. Grow him to be your top heel. No reason to push him in weeks like WWE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Salt of the Earth is a reasonable finisher because it's a legit submission hold, although I'm curious on if/when he'll adopt another finisher that's perhaps flashier in order to compliment his braggadocio a la Jericho adopting the Codebreaker.

+1 to Billy for also putting MJF over in the BR, too. I'm confident that with Wardlow at his side to make up for his decent at best size, as well as AEW's refreshingly sensible booking, Maxwell will steadily blossom into a bonafide main eventer.


----------



## SMW

bradatar said:


> Proud and Powerful sucks they should have used my name. ICE (inner circle enforcement)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool name great idea.


----------



## Geeee

bradatar said:


> What was the point of that squash
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Luchasaurus is still hurt but they wanted to get him on the show because he's over. Plus, it gave him an excuse to interact with the Inner Circle


----------



## TD Stinger

Hope these guys have a great one for their fallen friend.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW is establishing the known jobbers. Guys that fans will pop for to see defeated every match. They can help advance pacing better than local talent. Avalon used perfectly the last couple of weeks. If takes the right person to accept that role and go all in on it.


----------



## The3

birthday_massacre said:


> If they did that, that person would have to be champion. Do you really want a champion for two years


I forgot the have the wins and losses thing, where you get a title shot for winning , That ruined things


----------



## Chan Hung

What's that noise?? Is it the microphone that fell and still picks up noise?


----------



## Claro De Luna

Plenty of AEW hashtags trending on twitter including #JoinDarkOrder.


----------



## Derek30

Proud n Powerful bring a real nice ground n pound attack to the tag division. Nice balance to all the high flying from other teams


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Being half Puerto Rican myself and being born and raised in streets of Brooklyn new york I am fond on PnP.


----------



## Taroostyles

2 commercial breaks for this match damn


----------



## birthday_massacre

Taroostyles said:


> 2 commercial breaks for this match damn


better this match than the main event. They are probably getting them out of the way so the main event only has to have one ad break

Once a week there is some type of ref botch


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TD Stinger

What the hell happened there?


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW needs to get thier shit together with this stuff


----------



## PavelGaborik

What was that?


----------



## Stormbringer

What the hell was that ref spot?


----------



## Derek30

What the hell was that botch holy


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Another bad ref spot


----------



## TD Stinger

That ref botch or whatever it was really killed the flow of this match.


----------



## Sir Linko

Didn't see what happened with the ref. But Mark Quent actually looked hurt, hopefully just great selling

EDIT: Just really great selling. Also, great victory with storyline progression. Keeps PnP looking strong

DUSTIN!!!!!


----------



## Derek30

Communication obviously broke down there


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW needs the WWE rule of if somethihng happens just count the three.


----------



## Claro De Luna

What's the attendance for this show?


----------



## Derek30

LOL Guevara vlogging the whole thing


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Derek30

Real damn shame about that ref botch because that was a solid match


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Dustin's back :mark


----------



## bradatar

Great finisher. Shitty win and shitty name for ICE still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Linko

Cody costing MJF the Ring match and Page wins?


----------



## Intimidator3

Good match except for the ref spot. Surprised PP went over. They needed it.

Sammy with his phone lol.


----------



## TD Stinger

Jericho vs. Sky
PAC vs. Omega
MJF vs. Page

They’re treating next week like a mini PPV, cool. They’re going “All Out” for Chicago........eh?


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Lets go Darby!! :woo


----------



## Captain Yesterday

I'm not sure what was supposed to happen during that botch?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Omegs REALLY needs to win next week.


----------



## One Shed

Kenny is...really bland talking.


----------



## RapShepard

I just don't get Elite comedy


----------



## Sir Linko

Kenny breaking the 4th wall, Kenny pushing his "going fucking nuts" storyline, and I'm loving this shit. Seeing him spiral down into a black-hole.

Also, AEW does comedy correctly, this shit reminds me of Lesnar / Angle shit which was gold back then


----------



## Best Bout Machine

That Kenny segment :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Taroostyles

Kenny is great at in ring promos but not so much the backstage or tapes ones.


----------



## Intimidator3

Omega needs to start kicking ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sir Linko said:


> Kenny breaking the 4th wall, Kenny pushing his "going fucking nuts" storyline, and I'm loving this shit. Seeing him spiral down into a black-hole.
> 
> Also, AEW does comedy correctly, this shit reminds me of Lesnar / Angle shit which was gold back then


And they also do different types of comedy, its not all goofy.

Jerichos comply is different from , Omegas, which is different from MJF, which is different from Orange.


----------



## RiverFenix

Was the #jointhedarkorder guy Cody Vance aka Vanilla Vance? He's a Nightmare Family "guy" who has been one of the folks under the creeper masks each apearance. 

Also I was trying to pick out any (other) wrestlers in that promo.


----------



## Jazminator

Derek30 said:


> LOL Guevara vlogging the whole thing


That's great. I've become a big fan of his vlogs. Did you see his latest, when he surprised the young fan on his birthday? So cool!


----------



## bradatar

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




That was nice.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek30

I wonder if this is the start of the rebirth of Omega or if he keeps losing big matches and fully goes off the deep end. Would love to see that side of him again


----------



## Taroostyles

Pretty sure on that ref botch Santana was supposed to pull the refs leg or maybe he even did but the camera didn't catch it


----------



## birthday_massacre

Will do go to time limit draw?


----------



## Sir Linko

Let's go DARBY VS MOX


----------



## Derek30

Ok this is a cool entrance


----------



## bradatar

Darby has fire music but he’s a geek 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer

Ok, that entrance is fucking ace as fuck!


----------



## Geeee

I don't really understand why Justin Roberts says "this is your main event of the evening" twice


----------



## Sir Linko

That was pretty sick, not gonna lie. That music with the video package wasn't my thing, but bringing him out in the bodybag was pretty sick


----------



## Griselda

This is so fucking cool.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox will a huge pop


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't love a lot of AEW's themes, but Darby's is fucking rock solid.

I just wish Mox could have his NJPW theme in AEW.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Would be a great ending to Dynamite.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Okay this Darby entrance is cool :lenny


----------



## Sir Linko

Holy fucking shit, that suicide dive looked nuts.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Crispy as hell.

-Gin & Juice
-From the location that needs an invitation
-A combined weight of 24oz. of cranberry vodka

I love how they going all in with their party gimmick.


----------



## Derek30

If there's one so called "geek" I can see proving people wrong, it's Darby


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Don't forget, Darby comes home to this every night


----------



## bradatar

DGenerationMC said:


> Would be a great ending to Dynamite.




Spitting on him and putting him through a table sounds better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Linko

This fucking crowd is hot for these two.


----------



## TripleG

Oh man! They've gotta put these two into some kind of No DQ Match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

bradatar said:


> Spitting on him and putting him through a table sounds better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek30

They ABSOLUTELY need to run with Moxley. My god he has it and he's over as fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre

TripleG said:


> Oh man! They've gotta put these two into some kind of No DQ Match.


They will, im sure. I can see this going to a time limit draw. Maybe give them a cage match or something.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

First Jericho's W-L record got blemished, and now PnP's. Honestly expected Ortiz and Santana to win, but PP are fun and, unlike Jungle Boy and Marko Stunt, they're reasonable underdogs instead of total geek-ass underdogs.

:mj4 at Mox stubbornly no selling Darby's crossbody.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Mox no selling that cross body. :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah this match is just awesome so far


----------



## Mox Girl

I practically ran home when I got off the bus to make it home to watch most of Mox's match :lol

LOL the MOXLEY'S GONNA KILL YOU chant


----------



## Intimidator3

Mox is money.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Calling a draw due to tv time running out.


----------



## Stormbringer

TripleG said:


> Oh man! They've gotta put these two into some kind of No DQ Match.


I thought this was no dq because Mox challenged anyone willing to get dirty?


----------



## RiverFenix

PP lost to Trent/Taylor last night on Dynamite and now beat P&P who are feuding with the Bucks about being the best tag team, eventhough neither are tag champs. 

Makes sense.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

DGenerationMC said:


> Would be a great ending to Dynamite.


seeing this and picturing Roberts exclaiming “JEEEEEEEEEEEEFF DAAARRRRRBY” >>>


----------



## Mox Girl

I just realised Mox has basically gone back to pants in AEW, he only wore trunks for a few weeks then switched back to pants :lol

I love that he uses submission moves when he barely used them in WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mox should win at about 17 minutes. A time limit draw would be too cute again given they did that with Cody vs Allin already.

Tease the draw, but not too close.


----------



## domotime2

this has been my favorite dynamite episode so far. It's been perfect. Balance of good wrestling, good characters, vignette for dark order, HILARIOUSSSSS Jericho/SCU promo (wow Sky is a great promo), a lot of people got over tonight... that battle royal was AMAZING... and now we're ending with a match I call "What 2019 wrestling SHOULD look like and WWE would NEVER DO".


----------



## imthegame19

Stormbringer said:


> I thought this was no dq because Mox challenged anyone willing to get dirty?


He said get in the ring with him not no DQ.


----------



## Geeee

That botch actually looked cool


----------



## Mox Girl

I like Darby but Mox looks so much more badass next to him.


----------



## Derek30

I hopw Moxley didn't just ruin his back


----------



## Ham and Egger

The crowd is nuclear for both guys! Great match so far!


----------



## TD Stinger

Darby is going to break his back one day.


----------



## domotime2

if Darby took steroids (aka muscled up just a bit), i think he could be AEW's Sting. Even if he didn't, i still think he's the future Sting


----------



## Mox Girl

I hope Mox doesn't end up getting too cocky and that costs him the match.


----------



## bradatar

I really don’t want Mox (a star) putting over this geek 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Mox Girl said:


> I just realised Mox has basically gone back to pants in AEW, he only wore trunks for a few weeks then switched back to pants :lol
> 
> I love that he uses submission moves when he barely used them in WWE.


I did too. I loved him in the trunks but I think pants suit him better tho.


----------



## Geeee

"great gameplan by Darby Allin" as he's getting power bombed and kneed in the head


----------



## JRL

This ref aint taking shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger

domotime2 said:


> if Darby took steroids (aka muscled up just a bit), i think he could be AEW's Sting. Even if he didn't, i still think he's the future Sting


All he needs is a good 20 or 25 pounds of muscle and he'd be set. Same for Jungle Boy.


----------



## One Shed

domotime2 said:


> if Darby took steroids (aka muscled up just a bit), i think he could be AEW's Sting. Even if he didn't, i still think he's the future Sting


I do not hate the guy, but let us not say anything too crazy.


----------



## birthday_massacre

what a finish


----------



## Sir Linko

That was a fantastic counter holy shit, what a great spot / sequence


----------



## MrThortan

Almost thought the rollup was going to strike again. Too soon AEW.... too soon


----------



## RapShepard

Nice finish Darby so lovable man


----------



## domotime2

Ham and Egger said:


> All he needs is a good 20 or 25 pounds of muscle and he'd be set. Same for Jungle Boy.


Jungle Boy, maybe like 10. He's never going to be a main eventer and i think he can keep doing what he's doing with the physique he has.

But i see $$$$ in Darby. A good 20/25lbs i agree


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod




----------



## Mox Girl

Oh man, that Paradigm Shift was beautiful. That move is so much more intense than it used to be!


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Good match :mark


----------



## PavelGaborik

Holy shit what a match. I actually thought Darby might pull off the upset near the end there.


----------



## Stormbringer

*HE BROKE HIS GOD DAMNED NECK WITH THAT PARADIGM SHIFT!*


----------



## Sir Linko

Bro that coffin drop counter to the Death Rider from the middle rope was just amazing. That's the best finish AEW's had so far jesus christ. Those two are great.

Also, keep talking your shit Mox, go baby go


----------



## MrThortan

I love Darby. He's got a scrappy street kid vibe going on. Even in defeat he looked good.


----------



## Intimidator3

Great match. Great finisher.


----------



## TripleG

Oh wow that match was awesome! 

OK, I want more of those two together. Lets get a rematch!


----------



## Taroostyles

Mox/Darby and Nick/Fenix were both incredible


----------



## Ham and Egger

What a finish!!! Darby is a true daredevil. Luckily he's young enough to do all this reckless shit and his body will allow it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Excellent match/main event. I only got to catch the main event, but looking forward to going back and watching the rest of the show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Fuck casket matches, give me a dude stomping the piss out of another dude after zipping him up in a body bag. > And of course Mox returns the favor to Darby by biting him on the head. :lol

:done at that Super Death Rider Paradigm Shift, though. In addition to beautifully selling it, Darby once again looked like a credible threat. Excellent match to cap off yet another solid episode. :clap


----------



## Mox Girl

I only saw the opening match, the Private Party win and Mox's match so I can't judge the whole show but I enjoyed what I did see.

Mox fucking rules and he's better than he's ever been. :mark:


----------



## domotime2

this was the first A+ I gave a wrestling show since i started watching wrestling again in 2012. Top to bottom perfection.


----------



## One Shed

I kind of want Joey Styles around to call Moxley matches.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Derek30

Amazing main event. absolutely perfect


----------



## ironcladd1

I really like seeing these riskier moves AEW allows and WWE has seemingly banned. It makes the matches much more believable.


----------



## HiddenViolence

For me that was one of the weeks Dynamites yet. Especially the first hour (until Jericho). 

Still a decent show, main event was fantastic.


----------



## Jazminator

I hope Mox after the show picked up Darby and gave him some props, and I hope they show that footage on YouTube or Twitter. The fans would eat that up.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil

That main event was the best match I've seen on TV in god knows how long! Allin is awesome and Moxley is a mother ****ing star!!!


----------



## Sir Linko

That show was great, started off hot, ended hot. It definitely wasn't the best Dynamite but they pushed a lot of storylines forward and created new ones. So far there isn't a super big storyline that's red hot as there's smaller fueds building individual characters. 

Again, still a great show, just once we get MJF vs Cody or Jericho vs Mox those will start being our best / hottest shows again. Not every show can be a 100%


----------



## deadcool

Solid main event. Freakin Darby Allen stands out in every match he's in.

AEW has managed to create stars in a relatively short period of time. Very impressive.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Darby is such a geek so happy he lost


----------



## rbl85

Sir Linko said:


> That show was great, started off hot, ended hot. It definitely wasn't the best Dynamite but they pushed a lot of storylines forward and created new ones. So far there isn't a super big storyline that's red hot as there's smaller fueds building individual characters.
> 
> Again, still a great show, just once we get MJF vs Cody or Jericho vs Mox those will start being our best / hottest shows again. Not every show can be a 100%


This show was more about the little storylines than the big ones.

Hard to push the big storyline when Cody is not here.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Loved. This. Show. 

Don’t care what the ratings end up looking like, WWE can hotshot all they want, this was just a great show top to bottom.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197343996118519808


----------



## Derek30

Khan and company need to do anything and everything they can to lock up Moxley long term. So damn good


----------



## Intimidator3

Sir Linko said:


> Bro that coffin drop counter to the Death Rider from the middle rope was just amazing. That's the best finish AEW's had so far jesus christ. Those two are great.
> 
> Also, keep talking your shit Mox, go baby go


Yeah I thought Mox was just gonna roll out the way, great counter. Mox is beastmode right now.


----------



## domotime2

see i think this was the legit #1. I have 0 complaints.
- Start off with a hot singles match featuring two 'tag guys', with the right guy going over.
- Womens match was probably the best womens match on dynamite so far, with, again, the right person going over.
- DARK ORDER STILL HAS A PULSE!! They haven't given up. Good! That vignette is what we need.
- Battle Royal was the MOST FUN battle royal in ever. Billy Gunn is BIG! Orange Cassidy is OVER! They sprinkled in a few other smaller storylines, MJF got over again as a big heel, with the right 2 people winning. Some guys got a rub and... excellent.
- Jericho promo amazing. YO! SKY that was a great promo man!! Everything about that A+. Luchasaurus with the saveeee!
- Lucha squash match. Good.
- Private party vs S&O... short and sweet, i loved their finisher.
- Main event was hottttttt

The announcers are listenable...the presentation looks great.... the theme songs are improving... 

why is anyone still watching the WWE?


----------



## Geeee

I think the best part about this week, other than that incredible main event was how they're starting to get the midcard guys involved with shit slowly but surely. Like I'm definitely excited for Jake Hager vs. Luchasaurus now


----------



## Jedah

Meh. That might have been the weakest Dynamite so far, a big let down from the big hit that last week was.

They really need to get started with either some hot angle or a match of major importance. Nick vs. Fenix was a good match, but per the norm, it went too long, and it really didn't mean anything. Britt Baker wasn't a good way to follow it up either, though thankfully Shida beat her, annoyingly not entirely clean.

I'm still not feeling this Dark Order stuff. The cult gimmick has potential, but with a name that has the word "Dark" in it, there's a disconnect with the sunshiney stuff they were putting out there.

They should have started with the Battle Royal. MJF was great. And then Jericho had as usual the best stuff on the show. Scorpio Sky is another guy to watch. He's probably gonna get a bigger singles push sometime down the line.

Good squash for Luchasaurus as well. Hopefully that's the beginning of a bigger push of his own to come next year. He's too good to be hanging around with those two geeks forever.

The Private Party vs. PNP match went on too long, again, and I really don't know why Private Party lost on Dark to best friends only to now win against the Inner Circle. Really? But at least it furthered the Inner Circle angle.

Mox vs. Darby was good, as expected, especially the end.


----------



## imthegame19

Derek30 said:


> Khan and company need to do anything and everything they can to lock up Moxley long term. So damn good


He's got a three year deal now. I think he can opt out in May if he's unhappy. But you can tell he loves being in AEW right now. He's allowed to be the star he was meant to be. Not the guy WWE show him as.


----------



## looper007

What a amazing show.

Fenix/Jackson and Mox/Allin were MOTY contenders. 

Jericho's promo was awesome. As was Scorpio Sky.

Shida had Britt's best match to date.

The tag match was fun. As was the Battle Royale which built up some interesting feuds for the mid card going forward.

Omega with a funny promo.

Allin, Shida and Scorpio Sky came off like top stars tonight.

Dynamite is just so much fun.


----------



## Chan Hung

domotime2 said:


> see i think this was the legit #1. I have 0 complaints.
> - Start off with a hot singles match featuring two 'tag guys', with the right guy going over.
> - Womens match was probably the best womens match on dynamite so far, with, again, the right person going over.
> - DARK ORDER STILL HAS A PULSE!! They haven't given up. Good! That vignette is what we need.
> - Battle Royal was the MOST FUN battle royal in ever. Billy Gunn is BIG! Orange Cassidy is OVER! They sprinkled in a few other smaller storylines, MJF got over again as a big heel, with the right 2 people winning. Some guys got a rub and... excellent.
> - Jericho promo amazing. YO! SKY that was a great promo man!! Everything about that A+. Luchasaurus with the saveeee!
> - Lucha squash match. Good.
> - Private party vs S&O... short and sweet, i loved their finisher.
> - Main event was hottttttt
> 
> The announcers are listenable...the presentation looks great.... the theme songs are improving...
> 
> why is anyone still watching the WWE?


AEW is better than Raw and SD easily.


----------



## Sir Linko

rbl85 said:


> This show was more about the little storylines than the big ones.
> 
> Hard to push the big storyline when Cody is not here.


Yup that's my point tho, even with the little storylines this show was fantastic, and is great filler for when the real meaty stuff come along. These types of episodes are also doing great in creating new talent. Page vs MJF is going to be fire next week, Scorpio had a massive following and held up against Jericho on the mic, Fenix looked great as a singles star, and there's so much more shit.

Tonight was an episode of building characters, which is wonderful, and completed exactly what it needed to do. A fantastic show from top to bottom


----------



## domotime2

Chan Hung said:


> AEW is better than Raw and SD easily.


and i'm sorry.... i think Raw and SD are so bad, they're now taking NxT with them. I don't care about Nxt at all


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun show tonight, though not as good as last week.

*Nick Jackson vs. Fenix had things I love and hate about wrestling. It had fun, creative action and had a nice hot crowd. But at the same time, it also felt way too choreographed for my liking in spots. But overall, there were more positives than negatives, an it was a fun opener. I also like sassy Fenix at the end refusing to shake Nick's hand.

*Shida vs. Britt from what I saw looked solid, though certainly a come down from the previous match. Smartly, Shida got the win here. She's been more impressive than Britt so far and Britt had her shot so far.

*The Battle Royal was pretty much like most Battle Royals you've seen before, but had some good highlights. MJF made the whole thing his show, Havoc finally showed some character, Billy Gunn was fun. And it all sets up MJF vs. Hangman next week, which is OK by me.

*Jericho continues to be a legend. Great promo before SCU came out. Great promo afterwards. Baby Yoda is cute. Melanie Parsons is fat. Jericho is awesome. Put that shit on a shirt. And the fact that Sky Daffy Duck/Bugs Bunny'ed his way into a title shot makes this even better.

The Jungle Express stuff seemed tacked on, but still cool to see those guys out there.

*For a match that went 2 commercial breaks, Private Party vs. Santana and Ortiz did not deliver. And it's not their fault. They told a story with Quen getting worked over, made the hot tag to Cassidy, and in the middle of that hot tag, yet another ref botch ruined the flow of the match. If there's one thing I would take from WWE, it's just call the matches like a shoot. If they don't get the shoulder up or something goes wrong, count it anyways and fix the booking later. Because that stuff there just looks bush league. Nick and Dustin coming out later helped, but this was just a miss unfortunately.

*Mox and Allin held back from delivering the killer match I know they can, but what we got was still pretty good. It's nice to see Mox be able to work with someone as small and quick as Darby because it's not often we see that. And overall it was a fun match with a good finish.


----------



## Jedah

Yeah, I will say that though I was disappointed with this episode compared to the last two, they really did make Scorpio Sky, Luchasaurus, Shida, look really good tonight. Good to see them get some bigger spotlights.


----------



## Geeee

I think one thing to consider re: Private Party. They are very talented and also very inexperienced, so it's not unrealistic that they could lose to Dark Order and Best Friends one week and then surprise Proud and Powerful the next.


----------



## looper007

Mox just comes off so much like a massive star, even Reigns and Rollins come off small time compared to him.

Allin is the modern day Jeff Hardy, loved that opening to his entrance. So badass. 

Shida just so far ahead of anyone in that AEW's women's division it isn't funny.

MJF with Wardlow looks a tasty top heel act. Wouldn't be shocked if we saw a tag title run in their future.

Jericho is just the best. He put over Scropio Sky huge tonight. And SS was great as well.


----------



## Chan Hung

domotime2 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> AEW is better than Raw and SD easily.
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm sorry.... i think Raw and SD are so bad, they're now taking NxT with them. I don't care about Nxt at all
Click to expand...

I never was a fan of NXT, but...I may get heat for this but todays show was better than AEW. There was tons of fights and fuckery and fun mess. Too bad after this wknd it may end for NXT. Just as I was getting into it. Lmao

Yes Mox is badass!!! Great match with Darby and good finish


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Best Dynamite so far. I just can’t get over how good AEW has become these last 3 weeks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Moxley had a huge booger dripping from his nose after the pin.

Speaking of dripping, yet another delicious viewing of LE CHAMPION.


----------



## Jedah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197339296803389440
MELANIE PARSONS IS FAT AND DON'T YOU EVER FORGET IT!



looper007 said:


> Mox just comes off so much like a massive star, even Reigns and Rollins come off small time compared to him.


The fact that WWE shunted him and focused so much on them tells you all you need to know about that company and how it views talent.


----------



## Sir Linko

Jedah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197339296803389440
> MELANIE PARSONS IS FAT AND DON'T YOU EVER FORGET IT!
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that WWE shunted him and focused so much on them tells you all you need to know about that company and how it views talent.


Bro that cut to the girl with glasses made me almost spit out my drink. That shit is hilarious and the producer in the back is savage AF


----------



## looper007

Great to see happy wrestling fan's after great shows, well I'm assuming NXT was great they threw everything at it tonight it seems.


----------



## Taroostyles

I caught the end of NXT and it was pretty good. Both shows being great is what we should all want.


----------



## DOPA

As far as the ref botch in the PnP vs Private Party match, I'd like to be reminded who the referee was because if it's who I think it might be, it's the same fucking ref who botched a women's dark match as well as a PAC match in recent weeks. Fucking awful, should be fired if it's the same guy because it's happened too many times.


----------



## Sir Linko

DOPA said:


> As far as the ref botch in the PnP vs Private Party match, I'd like to be reminded who the referee was because if it's who I think it might be, it's the same fucking ref who botched a women's dark match as well as a PAC match in recent weeks. Fucking awful, should be fired if it's the same guy because it's happened too many times.


What was the ref botch? The TNT website glitched during that portion. Anyone have a clip?


----------



## FROSTY

Freshly Squeezed is over as fuck :mark :woo


----------



## DOPA

Sir Linko said:


> What was the ref botch? The TNT website glitched during that portion. Anyone have a clip?


Stopped in the middle of a count without pointing out that Santana had broken up the pinfall by tugging on him when the shoulders were still down. So caused a lot of confusion because it looked like he should have counted for three.

To be fair, the camera work should have been better too and caught the interruption. Just very confusing overall.

I checked by the way and it wasn't the same referee as the previous botches that I mentioned.


----------



## ClintDagger

Solid show. They can’t all be 10/10. Clearly setting up for a huge show next week which I can’t wait for.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah Santana grabbed his foot but it was off camera and also hard for the live audience to see


----------



## looper007

ClintDagger said:


> Solid show. They can’t all be 10/10. Clearly setting up for a huge show next week which I can’t wait for.


If a "solid" show had two awesome matches and a great Jericho promo, then happily give me more lol.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah in ring wise this was the best episode in the last few weeks. Nick/Fenix and Darby/Mox were both 4* matches and Shida/Britt was the best womens tv match yet. The battle royal was fun and the tag match was good but suffered from 2 commercial breaks and that weird botch.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah in ring wise this was the best episode in the last few weeks. Nick/Fenix and Darby/Mox were both 4* matches and Shida/Britt was the best womens tv match yet. The battle royal was fun and the tag match was good but suffered from 2 commercial breaks and that weird botch.


I thought Shida got a very good match out of Britt, her best to date. Shida is so above everyone else in that division it's crazy. Opening match and Main event were some of the best TV matches this year for me, up there with Bucks/Private Party, Private Party/Lucha Bros, Omega/Page vs Mox/Pac, the last Page/Pac match from AEW. Great stuff.

One thing AEW must be given a huge clap on the back too is creating their own stars, and letting the talent shine. Private Party, Allin, MJF, Sammy Guevara, Riho, Shida, Britt, Jurassic Express, Nyla and Scorpio Sky. They are building their own stars which is massively important


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah and Darby might be the biggest one of them all. Dude has stood in there now with Cody, Jericho, and Mox and has completely belonged. Hell he was getting dueling chants against Mox at parts, that's really saying something. 

The dude just has that special aspect that cant be contrived.


----------



## shandcraig

Im late to watch and sure its been mentioned but why is the stage different? The venue smaller so cant fit thr full size? Venue looks similar to what they have used. Kinda like this setup more


----------



## Buhalovski

We were used to say this week was their best show every time but tonight I cant say that to be honest. Moxley is a beast though.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah and Darby might be the biggest one of them all. Dude has stood in there now with Cody, Jericho, and Mox and has completely belonged. Hell he was getting dueling chants against Mox at parts, that's really saying something.
> 
> The dude just has that special aspect that cant be contrived.


Him, MJF, Wardlow, Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy, Sammy guevara are potential main eventers in the next 5 years.


----------



## shandcraig

Billy gunn is so good at working evreything in his environment. Glad they have him to help shape people to learn how to performance like this and make it look like magic in the ring and work the crowd.

A lot of people have a lot to go to get to that point


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Thought it was ok this week. First hour was meh. Dont care for the women still and young bucks are a pass. It picked up with Jericho showing up.


----------



## looper007

Judas from Fozzy, damn that's just a perfect entrance music from Jericho. just can't get it out of my head lol. Wouldn't surprise me if it's the best thing Fozzy have done.


----------



## RBrooks

looper007 said:


> Judas from Fozzy, damn that's just a perfect entrance music from Jericho. just can't get it out of my head lol. Wouldn't surprise me if it's the best thing Fozzy have done.


The song is great, I've been listening to it for months, lol. 

Fozzy does good hits occasionally, but I'm not the biggest fan so I can't tell if they have equally that good of a song on the albums. I can tell you I really loved that 2002 "to kill a Stranger" track, which they performed live on RAW before SummerSlam that year. And also 2005 album is pretty good as far as I can remember.


----------



## DJ Punk

Holy fuck. I haven't marked out for a match like Moxley vs Darby in a long time. That match was sick as hell. Especially those last few minutes.

Wrestling is so damn fun again!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

It's gonna be a tough road to climb, but Darby will make it there one day. Mox is just too credible at the moment. It was a nice and decisive win over Darby he got. Dude just ooozes badass.

JR over selling Cassidy is classic JR regardless of being sarcastic lol was hilarious. 

The Japanese women stay just flaunting their mannerisms in the cutest way and and wrestling well, and let the fan appreciation sink in. She Dah's backstage post match promo was hilariously adorable.

got hyped at Jake/Luchasauras staredown. Jake just a silent killer and it's working. and Luchasauras an over beast. But now Dustin is back and has me wondering if he wants revenge on Jake for taking him out. 

Scorpio Sky and Y2J killed it, and the opener was fire.

And now next week is stacked, bruhs... it's lit :banderas


----------



## jpickens

Had it not been for interrupting the matches twice for 15 minutes of commercials it would've been enjoyable I suspect that Time/Warner is trying to sabotage AEW after all they loath professional wrestling at least the cut down to one and had a full split screen during the main event.


----------



## zkorejo

That Jericho Marko stunt moment was fuckin hilarious. I want more of that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Darby Allin v Mox was a 5* match if i ever saw one.

Allin is a superstar and Mox, who I was lukewarm for has totally won me over.

This was a great Dynamite

Just a shame the camera missed the PnP ref pull that made it look like a botch

They need to go over key spots with the camera men / producers

Other than that - a very solid and FUN show.

Luchasaurus and Allin might be my fav wrestlers right now

And that Dark Order video :banderas


----------



## Necrolust

Darby is the king of selling, how he just folds like a cheap accordion after a big move and how he took that paradigm shift from the top rope, fuck me.

Despite losing, his stock is just sky rocketing!

Great episode altogether, really liked it. The battle Royal was a lot of fun. Never thought I’d pop for Billy Gun, but he did great. And Orange being the star with his mere presence. Very predictable outcome, but a good, fun match.

Christopher Daniels continuing to mess with Pentagon is great. Let’s hope they will do a program together and not SCU vs Lucha Brothers.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Another entertaining show. Jericho shined as he always does. ME was fire loved that shit. Opener was very solid too and I love PP's tandem finish and when it's hit right it looks amazing.


----------



## V-Trigger

Just finished watching due to work last night. Holy shit that fucking opener and that Allin/Mox match. Darby is a fucking star and Mox is such badass. That Paradigm Shift


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Not a 1000 promos tonight and yet the usual suspects are quiet

Could it be they were enthralled..... by the...... wrestling?!! 

:banderas


----------



## rbl85

Indianapolis was so fucking lucky !

They saw : 
Fenix vs Nick Jackson
A battle royale
Shida vs Britt
PP vs PnP
A promo of Jericho 
Penta vs Trent
Shanna vs Swole
Omega vs Evans....


----------



## Freelancer

Another great show from AEW. What else can I say about Darby? That guy definitely has "it". The Luchasaurus/Jake stare down was great too.

Vince killed my ability to be entertained by wrestling, and AEW brought it back.


----------



## Asuka842

Moxley vs. Darby was really good, and Darby already feels like a star.

The "bluff to get a title shot" bit was really great.

Thank goodness Shida won.

The BR was fun, but I'm tired of these "we forgot about this wrestler who hid until the end" finishes.

Good show overall.


----------



## Garty

Intimidator3 said:


> Damn can't believe they let Shida go over. Love it.


I agree. To me, it was very surprising to see Shida win. I gave my thoughts much earlier in this thread, about why Britt would and should win, but that all went to shit after losing. :shrug

Britt was a bit better tonight, but she still needs a lot of work. Shida was slowing down at times, waiting for Britt to begin her next move-set. Her transitions are off, her choreography is sloppy, she moves at a very slow pace (especially when being thrown into a corner turnbuckle) and these are the things she MUST work on to become a better worker and a potential future Women's Champion. Until that happens, she should be nowhere near the #1 top-spot and focused on as being the "face" of the Women's Division.


----------



## Garty

That DDT Moxley gave Allin off the ropes for the win, was visually stunning. I was sure Allin had injured himself badly, but there are no reports to that being the case. The guy can take a lot of punishment, but can dish it out just as easily.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty said:


> I agree. To me, it was very surprising to see Shida win. I gave my thoughts much earlier in this thread, about why Britt would and should win, but that all went to shit after losing. :shrug
> 
> Britt was a bit better tonight, but she still needs a lot of work. Shida was slowing down at times, waiting for Britt to begin her next move-set. Her transitions are off, her choreography is sloppy, she moves at a very slow pace (especially when being thrown into a corner turnbuckle) and these are the things she MUST work on to become a better worker and a potential future Women's Champion. Until that happens, she should be nowhere near the #1 top-spot and focused on as being the "face" of the Women's Division.


She looks so weird when she runs

Not an athletic sprint, but a gangly swivel sort of thing - like a speed walker.

That being said, her finisher is boss


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> She looks so weird when she runs
> 
> Not an athletic sprint, but a gangly swivel sort of thing - like a speed walker.
> 
> That being said, her finisher is boss


What's her finisher


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> What's her finisher


That mandible claw submission

Looks really good and there can be a lot of counters or lead ups to it


----------



## RiverFenix

Baker doesn't have enough ring time to be comfortable/confident. Also she has her day job she needs to worry about so she needs to avoid harder contact where she'd be sore and banged up from a physical match. I'm not talking injured, but more how you feel the next day from playing hockey/football or hard sparring. I mean you wrestle once a week tops in AEW...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Main event was great. They are really going all in with Darby and it is paying off. Mox was badass as usual.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I actually kind of care about the Dark Order now, never thought i'd say that...

Billy Gunn is in tremendous shape for his age, and can still work. Its actually kind of sad that a near 60 year old guy looked like a man amongst boys in that Battle Royal. 

Jericho is gold as usual, his AEW promo work and general character work has honestly been some of the best of his career. 

Scorpio Sky and Luchasaurus looked like future main event level guys, probably (hopefully) sooner rather than later too.

I think the show is hitting its stride recently. They're getting the content balance better and the quality of promos/angles has been high for a few weeks now.


----------



## RiverFenix

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Billy Gunn is in tremendous shape for his age, and can still work. Its actually kind of sad that a near 60 year old guy looked like a man amongst boys in that Battle Royal.


Yup. I mean he's physically bigger than Lesnar BUT he was a midcard act his whole career in WWE in his prime and now at 56yrs old he's getting the Big Show shuck them all off monster spot. 

AEW is better off leaving the guy backstage.


----------



## Soul_Body

Darby/Mox (AEW EDITION) is my second favourite match in the promotion's history after, obviously, the Rhodes' bloody brawl. Way better than their match in a dumpy indie. Darby getting 50/50 reactions against Jon fucking Moxley! That woman in the front row with the Allin makeup too. Yaaaaay! Great storytelling with both guys weaving their very well defined characters into the match's narrative. Darby's worked the fingers both matches v. Moxley and he has some fantastic offense for it. 

I disagree with the idea this was a weaker episode. Hot opener that had a bit of storytelling in it with Nick not adapting to singles action as well as Fenix. I marked out hard for a lot of that battle royal even if it started with too much shit going on and the production team missing some of it. Ass man vs. Sonny Kiss and then OC? Hell yah. Billy Gunn should get squashed hard by Wardlow in December to put him on the shelf "permanently" and establish Wardlow as a killer. How great was that Jungle Boy elimination, btw? Once it settled down, it was a very fun battle royal with lots of guys shining and Mjeff doing Mjeff things. Mjeff gonna win Battlebowl, you guys. Great Jericho promo with Scorpio looking as close to a star to date in the build to the biggest match of his career. Nice bit of interconnecting angles leading to the Luchasaurus squash. Only downside was a second ref count botch in a month during that Private Party/Proud & Powerful tag that was moving along nicely up to that point. Come on now... I feel like the mandate needs to be count the three if you're a ref even if it's not the planned finish. The botch just completely pulls the audience out of its immersion. 

Oh and that Dark Order vignette? Thing of fucking beauty. Well shot and it finally gives the Dark Order a purpose, further explaining why they would try to tempt little Marko Stunt. I love it so much. Just get them putties some real putty gear and we are good to fucking go, baby!

OH OH, Shida got the best match out of Britt yet! After she got busted up she started to look a little emotionally engaged even if her offense was mostly still dog shit. Let's hope that this is them starting to shift away from Baker, #1 All American babyface that is a dentist, don't you know. Turn her heel and have her cheat to win and not do a whole lot on offense other than shitty heel things until she can get better (problem with house shows though is that she can't experiment). Shida brought it tonight. Hell ya.

For me, it was one of my favourite editions so far. Next week has one of the stronger line-ups on paper. I'll be glued to the TV for it.

4.5 blunts out of 5. My only gripe(and a slight one at that) is they need to find a better way around the commercials. But this show is aces as always.


----------



## Stellar

My only negative thing of the show is that I just don't care about Shida. I'm more interested in Britt Baker and Riho than her. Nearly all of the women actually than her.

Hopefully Hangman Page beats MJF next week. Maybe Cody costs MJF the win, which would be consistent to their feud.

Enjoyed nearly all of the show though.

Billy Gunn was a nice surprise, Jericho not being able to say "sorry", the dark order video, Luchasaurus saving the day and Hager backing away. All good stuff.

MJF playing his role well during that battle royale.

I was interested in Nick Jackson vs. Fenix the most out of all of the matches just to see how Nick would do on his own. A few of the moves he did should have been enough to put Fenix away in my opinion, but otherwise I enjoyed it. I don't know if Nick legit has a leg issue or thats just him selling like when Matt used to sell the back injury but things like that can add to the match.


----------



## imthegame19

Southerner said:


> My only negative thing of the show is that I just don't care about Shida. I'm more interested in Britt Baker and Riho than her. Nearly all of the women actually than her.
> 
> Hopefully Hangman Page beats MJF next week. Maybe Cody costs MJF the win, which would be consistent to their feud.
> 
> Enjoyed nearly all of the show though.
> 
> Billy Gunn was a nice surprise, Jericho not being able to say "sorry", the dark order video, Luchasaurus saving the day and Hager backing away. All good stuff.
> 
> MJF playing his role well during that battle royale.
> 
> I was interested in Nick Jackson vs. Fenix the most out of all of the matches just to see how Nick would do on his own. A few of the moves he did should have been enough to put Fenix away in my opinion, but otherwise I enjoyed it. I don't know if Nick legit has a leg issue or thats just him selling like when Matt used to sell the back injury but things like that can add to the match.




I'm guessing either MJF will beat Page due to Wardlow cheating. Or Page will win due to Cody coming out and costing MJF the match. Either way I expect both guys to be protected here.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197365255187390465


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Any idea why they changed the set? I prefer the double, raised screens much more.


----------



## Jonhern

TKO Wrestling said:


> Any idea why they changed the set? I prefer the double, raised screens much more.


could have been too big a setup for the arena?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Jonhern said:


> could have been too big a setup for the arena?


Yea I thought it looked like a smaller set up. I liked it actually.


----------



## Jonhern

jpickens said:


> Had it not been for interrupting the matches twice for 15 minutes of commercials it would've been enjoyable I suspect that Time/Warner is trying to sabotage AEW after all they loath professional wrestling at least the cut down to one and had a full split screen during the main event.


In the last few weeks, they have gone almost 20 mins, maybe more, without a break to start the show. Which means the trade-off is longer Commerical breaks later on.


----------



## looper007

Southerner said:


> My only negative thing of the show is that I just don't care about Shida. I'm more interested in Britt Baker and Riho than her. Nearly all of the women actually than her.


What????? Different Strokes for Different Folks I guess. For me she's head and shoulders above anyone in that division it's not even funny. I'm actually interested what is it about her you don't seem to like, so I'm shocked anyone doesn't like her.


----------



## TripleG

Really enjoyed the show last night: 

- Nick Vs. Fenix was a wild and crazy opener, and it was nice to see Fenix get to showcase himself as a singles guy. Eventually, I'd like to see Fenix and Pentagon go singles because having seen them in LU and Impact, they can do some wild shit on their own, and Pentagon could be one of the best characters in the company over night. 

- It was nice to FINALLY get some kind of context for what The Dark Order is. Okay, they are indeed a brainwashing cult. I liked the vignette and hopefully this is the kind of thing. This and the segment from last week where they tried to recruit Marko Stunt have improved the gimmick ever so slightly. Now if they can fix The Librarians, we'll be set. 

- Britt Baker Vs. Shida was solid. Credit to AEW and Britt for getting the Lockjaw over. I was a little surprised that Shida went over, but it wasn't an unpleasant surprise. 

- The battle royal was fun. My biggest knock is that I wish they had set the match up better. Like why were these 12 participants selected? Also, what is the Dynamite Diamond Ring and why do these guys want it? This is something they could have given a couple weeks of build up to just to provide context for the match itself. But like I said, the match itself was fun. Jungle Boy's big head scissors elimination was awesome, and Billy Gunn playing the big man in there was an interesting sign of the times. Back in his prime, Billy was viewed as an "average" sized worker, and here he is in this match playing the giant. Oh, and Daniels continuing to stick it to Pentagon is interesting. Could we be getting that match soon? And alas, MJF was the star of the match as expected, being the perfect dickhead heel throughout the thing, including his sneaky victory. We have Hangman Vs. MJF for the ring next week, and if it was up to me, I'd give the win to MJF. 

- Jericho is as good as saying sorry as Arthur Fonzerelli is at admitting when he's wrong. Funny bit, and Hager breaking his silence (and trying desperately not to laugh) was great to see. As expected, we got Scorpio Vs. Jericho set up for the title, which gives next week's show a big match. What really caught my interest though was the Hager/Luchasaurus staredown post match! Oh boy! Give me my big man hoss match please! Oh and does anyone else want Melanie Parsons to be a character on the show now? lol. 

- Luchasaurus squash was quick, easy, and to the point. Liked that. 

- Private Party Vs. Proud N Powerful was overall solid, though that fuck up with the count seemed to let the air out of the match a little bit. I'm not even completely sure what happened. Private Party gets another upset win, and the Bucks/PNP rivalry continues. For the post match, it was also cool to see Dustin comeback and go after Sammy Guevara. 

- BTW, I actually like that AEW has people sell injuries. Matt Jackson got beat to shit last week, so he's not hear this week. Daniels gets piledriven on the entrance ramp, so he's gone for a month. Omega goes to hell and back with Moxley, and is off TV for two weeks to sell it. Cody gets beat to shit last week, and he's gone this week. Dustin gets his arm broken a few weeks ago and just came back tonight. Its refreshing to see injuries and beatdowns have some kind of long lasting effect. Normally in modern wrestling shows, you'll see either A) Wrestler comes back next week as if nothing happened or B) Wrestler will be injured, but continue to appear on TV as he gets injured over and over and over and over again, making it a repetitive farce. 

- Moxley Vs. Darby was downright awesome, might have even been my favorite match on Dynamite since the start of the show. I had a feeling these two would mesh well and I was half expecting this to go to some kind of a draw to set up some kind of No DQ match down the road. As is, Darby was allowed to look very good against the bigger star, and they made enough of a splash to where I think there is interest in a rematch that they can build to. Hell, do a body bag match! I'd be down for that. Also, credit to Darby who has taken this opportunity and just run with it. He seems to be getting better and better and has carved a nice identity for himself thus far on the show.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think The Librarians are supposed to be over/identifiable jobbers. Sort of like Brooklyn Brawler from yesteryear. People fans will pop for because they know they're going to lose but will make it fun - lovable losers if you will. I mean you want a Luchasaurus bit like last night you need a jobber to get squashed - either bring in a nobody local enhancement or use Pete. I think Pete works much better. 

MJF's antics last night was a complete replay of him in the first CBR - spots were just there to have him shit talk and mock folks like the legless guy and Sunny Daze. Sonny Kiss took a helluva flying elimination bump. Hope he's okay. 

PP lost to Best Friends on Dark and now beat Ortiz/Santana? Whole tag division is pretty directionless.


----------



## rbl85

PP won because of Nick Jackson.

I mean it's a good thing that the face can also screw the heels sometimes.

Also PnP don't care about the belts because they want to be the best and to do that they have to beat the Young Bucks


----------



## Geeee

TripleG said:


> Really enjoyed the show last night:
> 
> - Nick Vs. Fenix was a wild and crazy opener, and it was nice to see Fenix get to showcase himself as a singles guy. Eventually, I'd like to see Fenix and Pentagon go singles because having seen them in LU and Impact, they can do some wild shit on their own, and Pentagon could be one of the best characters in the company over night.
> 
> - It was nice to FINALLY get some kind of context for what The Dark Order is. Okay, they are indeed a brainwashing cult. I liked the vignette and hopefully this is the kind of thing. This and the segment from last week where they tried to recruit Marko Stunt have improved the gimmick ever so slightly. Now if they can fix The Librarians, we'll be set.
> 
> - Britt Baker Vs. Shida was solid. Credit to AEW and Britt for getting the Lockjaw over. I was a little surprised that Shida went over, but it wasn't an unpleasant surprise.
> 
> - The battle royal was fun. My biggest knock is that I wish they had set the match up better. Like why were these 12 participants selected? Also, what is the Dynamite Diamond Ring and why do these guys want it? This is something they could have given a couple weeks of build up to just to provide context for the match itself. But like I said, the match itself was fun. Jungle Boy's big head scissors elimination was awesome, and Billy Gunn playing the big man in there was an interesting sign of the times. Back in his prime, Billy was viewed as an "average" sized worker, and here he is in this match playing the giant. Oh, and Daniels continuing to stick it to Pentagon is interesting. Could we be getting that match soon? And alas, MJF was the star of the match as expected, being the perfect dickhead heel throughout the thing, including his sneaky victory. We have Hangman Vs. MJF for the ring next week, and if it was up to me, I'd give the win to MJF.
> 
> - Jericho is as good as saying sorry as Arthur Fonzerelli is at admitting when he's wrong. Funny bit, and Hager breaking his silence (and trying desperately not to laugh) was great to see. As expected, we got Scorpio Vs. Jericho set up for the title, which gives next week's show a big match. What really caught my interest though was the Hager/Luchasaurus staredown post match! Oh boy! Give me my big man hoss match please! Oh and does anyone else want Melanie Parsons to be a character on the show now? lol.
> 
> - Luchasaurus squash was quick, easy, and to the point. Liked that.
> 
> - Private Party Vs. Proud N Powerful was overall solid, though that fuck up with the count seemed to let the air out of the match a little bit. I'm not even completely sure what happened. Private Party gets another upset win, and the Bucks/PNP rivalry continues. For the post match, it was also cool to see Dustin comeback and go after Sammy Guevara.
> 
> - BTW, I actually like that AEW has people sell injuries. Matt Jackson got beat to shit last week, so he's not hear this week. Daniels gets piledriven on the entrance ramp, so he's gone for a month. Omega goes to hell and back with Moxley, and is off TV for two weeks to sell it. Cody gets beat to shit last week, and he's gone this week. Dustin gets his arm broken a few weeks ago and just came back tonight. Its refreshing to see injuries and beatdowns have some kind of long lasting effect. Normally in modern wrestling shows, you'll see either A) Wrestler comes back next week as if nothing happened or B) Wrestler will be injured, but continue to appear on TV as he gets injured over and over and over and over again, making it a repetitive farce.
> 
> - Moxley Vs. Darby was downright awesome, might have even been my favorite match on Dynamite since the start of the show. I had a feeling these two would mesh well and I was half expecting this to go to some kind of a draw to set up some kind of No DQ match down the road. As is, Darby was allowed to look very good against the bigger star, and they made enough of a splash to where I think there is interest in a rematch that they can build to. Hell, do a body bag match! I'd be down for that. Also, credit to Darby who has taken this opportunity and just run with it. He seems to be getting better and better and has carved a nice identity for himself thus far on the show.


They had a couple thicc girls get squashed by Nyla Rose on Dark a couple weeks ago. One of them could be repackaged as Melanie Parsons LOL


----------



## Stellar

looper007 said:


> What????? Different Strokes for Different Folks I guess. For me she's head and shoulders above anyone in that division it's not even funny. I'm actually interested what is it about her you don't seem to like, so I'm shocked anyone doesn't like her.


I'm just not interested in her. After watching the match from last night again, I still feel that way. She is good in the ring be she isn't for me I guess. It's not like I dislike her, she just lacks having more of a character that I would care about. If that makes sense.


----------



## Aedubya

Taroostyles said:


> My predictions for tonight
> 
> *Moxley over Darby in a spectacle
> 
> *Shida over Britt
> 
> *LAX over Private Party
> 
> *Fenix over Nick Jackson
> 
> *MJF and Hangman are the last 2 for the battle royal


So close
Fwiw LAX shouldve won that all year long, very odd booking


----------



## ClintDagger

looper007 said:


> If a "solid" show had two awesome matches and a great Jericho promo, then happily give me more lol.


Doesn’t just about every episode have two good matches and a good Jericho segment? Why does “solid” bother you? It’s a compliment to a show where not all the stars appeared. They’re clearly going old school and bringing the pitch down a little bit before doing a grand slam show next week.


----------



## 304418

Different set... is it because of the arena or is it permanent for the foreseeable future? Cause I liked the original set. This was too Impact Wrestling.

Nick Jackson vs Fenix was reminiscent of a cruiserweight match on Nitro.

ShopAEW voiceover...pretty sure it was the same guy who did voiceovers for ShopTNA.

Surprised that Baker vs Shida was on free tv. Not complaining, since I’m in favour of marquee matches happening on weekly tv, but I thought this encounter was going to be saved for a bigger show down the line with more build, hence the lack of interaction between the two up to this point. Guess not, but again I have no complaints.

Haven’t seen a battle royal like that with two victors since WMXV. Other observations:
- Billy Gunn vs MJF? I'd watch.
- Kip Sabian and Penelope Ford finally make it onto the show, as does Sonny Kiss.
- Continuity in the Spears vs Janela feud 

Interesting vignette to hype the Dark Order. Wonder if there will be as much complaints against them being on the roster in the future?

Ref botch in the Private Party vs Proud N Powerful match, which I thought was also a tribute match to Matt Travis...yeesh.

Moxley vs Allin was a superb match. And the ref’s reaction after the three was priceless. Bodybag match between the two in the future?

Overall, I felt that this was a meh episode, at least for me and it was the first to feel like one. If this was supposed to be a TNA/Impact show, it definitely showed here. Outside of Moxely vs Allin, this was a boring episode, not in terms of ring work since the matches were good, but in that nothing really happened this week. Hopefully AEW will return to form next week.


----------



## tducey

I watched last night, show was alright. Will check it out next week as well.


----------



## Stylebender

Another goat show. Only skipped through one segment which is an extreme rarity for me. I'm used to watching a full raw/smackdown in 15 minutes. Wrestling is back ya'll. Feels good to actually look forward to shows again. The dynamite intro is giving me the same buzz wwe used to give me as a kid.


----------



## Sir Linko

Rewatching some clips of AEW last night. It was really strange having Hangman eliminate Billy Gunn. Really strange... him and MJF were just toe to toe and MJF eliminating him would have kept the heat on MJF. But instead Page got a little bit of awkward heat. Other than that I'm super excited for next week ESPECIALLY MY BOOOOOOOOOY, MJF, in a singles match against Mr. Cowboy Shit himself. I'm hoping it'll be a great match!


----------



## RiverFenix

MJF makes more out of "The Ring" than Hangman would. Interested to see what he does to get it over as a thing though - it will be tough.


----------



## Sir Linko

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> MJF makes more out of "The Ring" than Hangman would. Interested to see what he does to get it over as a thing though - it will be tough.


Like I said before, make people kiss his ring after matches. Maybe make Wardlow make them kiss it. 

MJF is a dick who thinks he's the best thing for AEW and is the best person AEW has. Him making others kiss his ring only furthers that point. Then get back to the Cody fued eventually trying to make Cody kiss his ring, then boom, brawl. 

He makes a ring relevant, DO IT BABY.


----------



## Intimidator3

Oh I like that MJF making people kiss the ring, like he’s The Godfather or something. I def think he wins next week. I’m liking Wardlow too. Pairing him with MJF is a good move.

And I’ve never been so excited in my life to see Billy Gunn lol nice surprise and he looked good too.


----------



## Sir Linko

Intimidator3 said:


> Oh I like that MJF making people kiss the ring, like he’s The Godfather or something. I def think he wins next week. I’m liking Wardlow too. Pairing him with MJF is a good move.
> 
> And I’ve never been so excited in my life to see Billy Gunn lol nice surprise and he looked good too.


Ya I find it silly if MJF doesn't win. I don't think there's a universe that you don't have him win. Unless Cody interferes. MJF doesn't exactly need a physical prize to be relevant right now when Hangman might be aimless (hopefully not) after this match. 

But I hope MJF wins with it because he'd put the ring over when I think hangman wouldn't as easily. Billy Gunn looked great, I actually hope he does something with AEW, he looked incredible actually


----------



## rbl85

So for the moment for next week we have :
Omega vs PAC
MJF vs Page
Cody's match
Jericho vs Sky for the belt (Jericho célébration)


----------



## Intimidator3

Sir Linko said:


> Ya I find it silly if MJF doesn't win. I don't think there's a universe that you don't have him win. Unless Cody interferes. MJF doesn't exactly need a physical prize to be relevant right now when Hangman might be aimless (hopefully not) after this match.
> 
> But I hope MJF wins with it because he'd put the ring over when I think hangman wouldn't as easily. Billy Gunn looked great, I actually hope he does something with AEW, he looked incredible actually


Yeah MJF will def get more mileage out of it. Something like this actually fits him. I’m glad they went ahead with the turn and let him go full on heel.

Gunn looked great. I mean the DX run was 20 freakin years ago and he looked pretty much the same.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

MJF going to literally grab that diamond ring. roud

Really like the Dark Order promo. The fans were demanding that they flesh out the gimmick and this was a great beginning. Love the cult concept and I think the Join the Dark Oder is going to get over big with the fans. Uno and Dos are already a very good team. This will add some character to them and should prove beneficial.

Fenix is amazing and his eventual solo run will be epic. He and Nick put on a very good show.

I love that Shida won. I fully expect her to avenge her loss to Riho and become the champion. That match will be really good. :mark

Battle Royal was good with the right winners. Hope Billy Gunn is okay after those highly unprofessional shoot kicks. Jungle Boy was very over and one of his eliminations was damn good.

Speaking of over, Luchasaurus is mega over and the crowd wanted that confrontation with Hager. AEW has quite a few mid card guys who are very over and also cool. Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy, OC, Darby. Throw in MJF as a can't miss guy and AEW has a very positive future.

Jericho had a very good promo. Not his best but it was entertaining and his homage to Happy Days and maybe rabbit hunting season/duck hunting season was inspired. Sky held his own and came across really well. Sky has some good potential as a solo artist.

The PnP vs PP match was good but the missed leg grab spot on the referee hurt it a bit. Excalibur explained what happened but the camera needs to catch those moments.

Mox is hugely over and should be the guy they ride. Darby was over but Mox was on another level. I really liked their match and that Super Paradigm Shift was sick.

Loved the show. It wasn't my favorite ever but it was highly enjoyable. The fired up crowd enhances it and it's refreshing to see a rabid crowd and not the listless fare we have become accustomed to. Can't wait for next week. :mark


----------



## shandcraig

So why have they not explained why someone next week is winning a 40k finger ring ? If this bullshit is the next form instead of a belt this is 100 percent Codys idea and its a bad idea. A championship in any form needs to be big enough to visually be seen. Having a prize ring will not have that you're the champion feel at all. Cody had some stupid ring in ROH and its silly


----------



## jpickens

Loved the Dark Order promo love how they are being booked the way that the Wyatt Family should've been booked.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Some may disagree, but I loved the Omega working out segment. Kenny is known for being amazingly strong for his size, so the visual of him struggling with so little weight had me laughing. Curious to see where they are headed with Kenny.


----------



## looper007

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Some may disagree, but I loved the Omega working out segment. Kenny is known for being amazingly strong for his size, so the visual of him struggling with so little weight had me laughing. Curious to see where they are headed with Kenny.


I like it as it's a sign Omega is cracking under the pressure of been the best in the world but not really proving it with the defeats in the big matches. He's going to snap and go heel or just turn into the ass kicking guy from NJPW. I had to laugh at the weight thing.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ClintDagger said:


> Doesn’t just about every episode have two good matches and a good Jericho segment? Why does “solid” bother you? It’s a compliment to a show where not all the stars appeared. They’re clearly going old school and bringing the pitch down a little bit before doing a grand slam show next week.


Because he flips if you dont say every little thing AEW does is the greatest thing ever done in wrestling ever.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't get the ring thing, why are they doing that? I missed the battle royal so when they mentioned the match next week to determine who wins it I was really confused :lol


----------



## Donnie

Mox Girl said:


> I don't get the ring thing, why are they doing that? I missed the battle royal so when they mentioned the match next week to determine who wins it I was really confused :lol


The ring is CODY's tribute to his dad's creation of BATTLE BOWL in WCW. Basically it was a diamond ring that was won in a battle royal and deafened by the winner, DDP. Presumably AEW will do the same here by turning the ring into a mid-card title for the time being.


----------



## RiverFenix

Not the biggest fan of a ring that is defended BUT I guess I can see the idea behind it as all sports have their trophies on the night the team wins but then just get rings out of them. Of course the rings are not defended - and the trophy does to the winner next year. 

I'd much rather the ring just stood for something - like the Gift of the Gods title medallions in Lucha Underground. Give away 3-4 over the year and then have them united for a title shot. That way you could defend them in a match but they're not a prize to hold in and of itself but a means to a title shot.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Moxley is the greatest pro wrestler alive. That’s a fact. How WWE let him go I have NO idea.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

So I can see them doing a large tournament during the Jericho Cruise and have the final during the Dynamite on the ship. Have the winner of that face the winner of the Battle Royal at the Feb PPV to crown the new midcard champion.


----------



## RiverFenix

That Omega promo sort of makes me think he's going to lose to PAC* again. He's still not in the right headspace and just because he talks about it being his redemption and comeback doesn't make it the case. I can see the match going either way. Kenny is booking his own storyline here, so let's see what he has planned. I hope he just doesn't bury himself so much he can't dig himself out.

*Corrected.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *That Omega promo sort of makes me think he's going to lose to Kenny again*. He's still not in the right headspace and just because he talks about it being his redemption and comeback doesn't make it the case. I can see the match going either way. Kenny is booking his own storyline here, so let's see what he has planned. I hope he just doesn't bury himself so much he can't dig himself out.


You mean he's going to pin himself ?>


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> You mean he's going to pin himself ?>


Just like Bret Hart screwed Bret Hart.


----------



## Aedubya

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Have the winner of that face the winner of the Battle Royal at the Feb PPV.


What Battle Royal is this?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Aedubya said:


> What Battle Royal is this?


The Dynamite Dozen Battle Royal. Either MJF or Hangman Adam Page.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I hope they do a ‘gift of the gods’ thing with the ring

Or multiple rings - just something similar

Those medallions and belt really meant something


----------



## FROSTY

Donnie said:


> The ring is CODY's tribute to his dad's creation of BATTLE BOWL in WCW. Basically it was a diamond ring that was won in a battle royal and deafened by the winner, DDP. Presumably AEW will do the same here by turning the ring into a mid-card title for the time being.


Figured it was another shot at Vince, would be funny if it was a brass ring. Watchng episode 2 of Dark now, liking the majority of what I've seen so far.


----------



## rbl85

FROSTY said:


> Figured it was another shot at Vince, would be funny if it was a brass ring. Watchng episode 2 of Dark now, liking the majority of what I've seen so far.


Next week dark is going to be amazing.


----------



## FROSTY

I really think Nick will eventually turn heel and Marty Jannetty his brother. Nick's going to be a great singles wrestler.


----------



## FROSTY

rbl85 said:


> Next week dark is going to be amazing.


I'm just now slowly catching up with the product, I stopped watching everything after FFTF. Finally saw All Out and both 1st episode of Dynamite & Dark. Am about to finish week two of both now, really liking what I'm seeing so far, except for the women.


----------



## rbl85

FROSTY said:


> I really think Nick will eventually turn heel and Marty Jannetty his brother. Nick's going to be a great singles wrestler.


He doesn't really want to be a single wrestler.


----------



## rbl85

FROSTY said:


> I'm just now slowly catching up with the product, I stopped watching everything after FFTF. Finally saw All Out and both 1st episode of Dynamite & Dark. Am about to finish week two of both now, really liking what I'm seeing so far, except for the women.


It's going to take a while before the women division start being good.

It took quite a while for the WWE and now it's the best thing of the show.


----------



## FROSTY

rbl85 said:


> He doesn't really want to be a single wrestler.


I think he does at some point. They can always make a storyline of brothers reuniting to finally win the AEW tag titles they weren't able to claim before the split.


----------



## RiverFenix

I wonder what Mox will do in Chicago. Given the card so far it doesn't look like he'll wrestle on Dynamite. Maybe he wrestles on DARK this week. Maybe somebody like Kip Sabian or Chuck Taylor in singles.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder what Mox will do in Chicago. Given the card so far it doesn't look like he'll wrestle on Dynamite. Maybe he wrestles on DARK this week. Maybe somebody like Kip Sabian or Chuck Taylor in singles.


He can attack PAC.

PAC win against Omega and Mox attack PAC after the match.

Or Moxley attack both of them during the match.


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> He can attack PAC.
> 
> PAC win against Omega and Mox attack PAC after the match.
> 
> Or Moxley attack both of them during the match.



I'd leave him off Dynamite for a change, but have him wrestle on DARK for the live fans. The plan was not to have the same dudes on every week to keep them "special". Kenny and Cody have missed a couple weeks each now, Matt was off last week etc.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd leave him off Dynamite for a change, but have him wrestle on DARK for the live fans. The plan was not to have the same dudes on every week to keep them "special". Kenny and Cody have missed a couple weeks each now, Matt was off last week etc.


Yeah but Omega, Cody and Matt had a reason to be off this week. 

They were "injured" and not cleared to compete.

Moxley is not injured and he is their biggest draw, they can't keep him of TV.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197974993293975552
Hrumph.


----------



## Mox Girl

I love how Cody didn't even answer the question the person asked :lol They asked what it meant and he just talked about how much it cost instead lol.


----------



## Jazminator

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197974993293975552
> Hrumph.


Ha ha! There's no way the ring can be that expensive, right? It has to be a cheap replica of something. A ring would be so easy to misplace or lose. Not like a championship belt. I mean, who could lose a championship belt?


----------



## Chrome

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197974993293975552
> Hrumph.


Damn, that's crazy if true. :wow

I just thought of something, imagine MJF winning it and then selling it on eBay or Amazon the next day. :dead2


----------



## RiverFenix

Mox Girl said:


> I love how Cody didn't even answer the question the person asked :lol They asked what it meant and he just talked about how much it cost instead lol.


I think he did though. It's kayfabe prize is it's price. Battle Royales in the past were for $10,000 to the winner. They're all playing prize fighters afterall ultimately. 

Now I guess it will be up to MJF to get over. But the winner owns it, not like the titles which are owned by the company. And MJF is supposed to be privileged and rich, to a $45K ring would be meaningless to him really. Only think it would represent is a trophy for winning the battle royale.


----------



## Mox Girl

I've been trying to get on Pro Wrestling Tees to pick up some Mox AEW merch in their Black Friday sale and their site is down cos of too many people trying to use it lol :lol I think AEW's gonna have to get their own merch site soon, PWT ain't cutting it sometimes :lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

The thing is, MJF has already been portrayed as this young rich man sitting up in his mansion wearing Burberry. 

Could they go down a Dibiase route with MJF? When he wins the ring, idk they could incorporate it into this route and his overall character I would honestly enjoy this.


----------



## shandcraig

Do people think this will be the replacement instead of another belt? He did hint at tv belt before so kinda confused

A championship that cant be seen on someone wont habe that championship feel.


----------



## Sir Linko

shandcraig said:


> Do people think this will be the replacement instead of another belt? He did hint at tv belt before so kinda confused
> 
> A championship that cant be seen on someone wont habe that championship feel.


Not if MY BOOOOOOOOOOY, MJF, gets that shit. He will make that thing the focal point of the whole show.

Realistically tho, outside of MJF (only because it works with his gimmick), I don't really see anyone else that will make the ring relevant. But I'm willing to spend some of my GoodWill on AEW right now. They haven't just burned it right in front of me yet. I can wait and see for now


----------



## shandcraig

No one remembers NFL players super bowl rings.No one remembers hall of fame rings. Rings are a 1 and done effect.They are to small to have a presence


----------



## dan the marino

I imagine it will be less like a title and more like the 'Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal Trophy' deal.


----------



## shandcraig

dan the marino said:


> I imagine it will be less like a title and more like the 'Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal Trophy' deal.


So they wasted 40k on that hust ti also brung a belt to.

Unless thats afake price lol


----------



## 341714

.


----------



## rbl85

ok


----------



## RiverFenix

A ring can still be shown off - Walk out with your fist in the air showing it off, stick it in the camera lens for a forced close up, hand it over to Wardlow for safe keeping in a big to-do before each match. Remember how Razor would always threaten the ring help when he handed off his gold chains to them prematch "If something happens to this gold, something will happen to you". Always caught on the cameras. 

I don't think the ring is real in any way. It will all be zirconium, class and fake gold.


----------



## P Thriller

I finally got around to watching AEW this week. 

Things I liked:

Jericho is great basically every week. Loved the reverse psychology bit.
Opening match was good, not great but good.
Moxley looks like a total badass. I loved the finish although honestly I find myself worries about continuing to do risky stuff like that
Liked Omegas promo, although I find myself not sure if I should be taking him seriously or as a joke sometimes.

Things I didn't like:

The battle royal was dumb as hell. I had to witness a man attacking other men with a staple gun. Another man twerking. It was just mostly stupid, although I do find myself liking Orange Cassidy.
The tag team match was a complete botch. A lot of AEW tag matches tend to be way too choreographed for my liking.
Sky calling Jericho LeBitch is as cheesy and cringeworthy as it gets.

I give it a 6 or 7 out of 10. Not their best.


----------



## Sir Linko

P Thriller said:


> I finally got around to watching AEW this week.
> 
> Things I liked:
> 
> Jericho is great basically every week. Loved the reverse psychology bit.
> Opening match was good, not great but good.
> Moxley looks like a total badass. I loved the finish although honestly I find myself worries about continuing to do risky stuff like that
> Liked Omegas promo, although I find myself not sure if I should be taking him seriously or as a joke sometimes.
> 
> Things I didn't like:
> 
> The battle royal was dumb as hell. I had to witness a man attacking other men with a staple gun. Another man twerking. It was just mostly stupid, although I do find myself liking Orange Cassidy.
> The tag team match was a complete botch. A lot of AEW tag matches tend to be way too choreographed for my liking.
> Sky calling Jericho LeBitch is as cheesy and cringeworthy as it gets.
> 
> I give it a 6 or 7 out of 10. Not their best.


Damn I personally liked the LeBitch line. I mean he could have come up with something better for sure. But it was effective and his delivery was on point for it.


----------



## shandcraig

When will AEW first cage match take place?


----------



## shandcraig

P Thriller said:


> I finally got around to watching AEW this week.
> 
> Things I liked:
> 
> Jericho is great basically every week. Loved the reverse psychology bit.
> Opening match was good, not great but good.
> Moxley looks like a total badass. I loved the finish although honestly I find myself worries about continuing to do risky stuff like that
> Liked Omegas promo, although I find myself not sure if I should be taking him seriously or as a joke sometimes.
> 
> Things I didn't like:
> 
> The battle royal was dumb as hell. I had to witness a man attacking other men with a staple gun. Another man twerking. It was just mostly stupid, although I do find myself liking Orange Cassidy.
> The tag team match was a complete botch. A lot of AEW tag matches tend to be way too choreographed for my liking.
> Sky calling Jericho LeBitch is as cheesy and cringeworthy as it gets.
> 
> I give it a 6 or 7 out of 10. Not their best.


I get your lack of taste for the battle royal but if everything is nonstop serious it will burn people out and not have a large market. Some of these segments was popular during the peak of wrestling


----------



## P Thriller

shandcraig said:


> I get your lack of taste for the battle royal but if everything is nonstop serious it will burn people out and not have a large market. Some of these segments was popular during the peak of wrestling


I don't disagree. I do think a change of pace isn't all that bad a thing. It depends what it is for me. Like Orange Cassidy I can handle because it is funny and he plays it well. Stuff like running in with a staple gun is incredibly stupid.


----------



## P Thriller

Sir Linko said:


> Damn I personally liked the LeBitch line. I mean he could have come up with something better for sure. But it was effective and his delivery was on point for it.


Honestly, this might be main roster WWE's fault, but the "bitch" insult has been overdone at this point. It has become a cheap pop tool the last 5 years. His delivery was fine. Actually his talking overall was better than expected.


----------



## shandcraig

P Thriller said:


> I don't disagree. I do think a change of pace isn't all that bad a thing. It depends what it is for me. Like Orange Cassidy I can handle because it is funny and he plays it well. Stuff like running in with a staple gun is incredibly stupid.




Its weird but i dont remember that part lol


----------

